# Japan (日本) - One photo a day



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm surprised nobody has started a thread about Japan yet, one of the most incredible countries on this planet. So let's start one! Personally I like pictures of everyday life and unknown places more than the oh-so-famous tourist sites, but feel free to post any pictures as long as they are stunning, unusual, or simply aesthetic.

I'll start with the main street in the village of Narai (奈良井 ; literally "the (water) well of Nara"), in Nagano Prefecture. If you're curious, the sign on the black banner in the picture means "charcoal sheets" (charcoal sheets are used in Japanese houses to absorb odors and purify the air).

For me, that's why Japan is such an extraordinary place: it has managed to keep traditional architecture and culture despite its economic development. In the rest of Asia, unfortunately, economic development almost always means destroying the old neighborhoods and the old houses, and transforming the traditional culture into little more than a tourist attraction. Japan is the miraculous Asian exception (perhaps because it developped earlier; or perhaps because the Japanese mentality is just different from the rest of Asia).


----------



## pepeng_agimat (Jul 2, 2008)

*Kobe, Japan*


----------



## pepeng_agimat (Jul 2, 2008)

*Rural Japan: Urasa, Minami Uonumashi, Niigata-ken*


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

In contrast with the village of Narai, central Tokyo is just, well, central Tokyo. Here Koshu Kaido Avenue, in the Shinjuku district.


----------



## Obidos (Dec 23, 2005)

Shinagawa, Tokyo


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^The principle of this thread if one picture per day. If someone has already posted a picture, you have to wait until the next day to post your picture.


----------



## Obidos (Dec 23, 2005)

Oh, sorry, maybe I took too much time preparing mine and I didn't refresh before posting... I will take care from now on


----------



## pepeng_agimat (Jul 2, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> In contrast with the village of Narai, central Tokyo is just, well, central Tokyo. Here Koshu Kaido Avenue, in the Shinjuku district.


*hno: OH I miss Shinjuku!!! I passed this street everyday for 3 months...*


----------



## Simmon63 (Jul 13, 2008)

mmmm
Japan in ssoo interesting, i luv the japanesse culture  some day ill go  XD


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Merry Christmas! メリークリスマス!

Since this is Christmas (even in Japan), everybody is allowed to post a picture today. A Japanese Christmas picture.

This is my picture: a Christmas shop in the southern city of Kurashiki (倉敷), in Okayama Prefecture. When Western culture meets ancient Japan...


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

古老的街道哟。


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

A somewhat... confusing crossroads somewhere in Greater Tokyo: the extreme sense of neatness in Japan can be a bit disconcerting for Westerners.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

A back street in the neighborhood of Sanmachi (三町), in the city of Takayama (高山), in Gifu Prefecture.

I wish the Chinese weren't busy destroying the old districts in their cities. Japan is a living proof that you can be a high-tech country with a highly developed economy and still keep the traditional culture and traditional architecture. Yet in China and most of the rest of Asia it seems people believe progress = destroying the past. It's sad. 20 years from now, only Japan will still have beautiful traditional districts like this one.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^I've heard about the destruction of old quarters in many Chinese cities and I find it really sad... but it did also happen in many European cities as well in the past! 

Btw, great photos, Japan is extraordinary in many ways!


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

日本 很美丽!
我爱东洋！！


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

Japan is really amazing country, been there and very impressed!!! Great photos, beautiful country! :banana:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Great Pics! Always wanted to visit Japan.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

In the West, lovers write their names on tree barks, in the Latin alphabet. In Japan, well, lovers write their names on bamboo barks, with Japanese syllabaries and Chinese characters. You got to love our planet for its diversity!

This picture was taken in the famous Sagano (嵯峨野) Bamboo Forest, on the western outskirts of Kyoto, Japan's former capital. Japan being Japan, you'll be glad to hear that the sound of the wind in this bamboo forest has been voted as one of "one hundred must-be-preserved sounds of Japan" by the Japanese government. A perfect place for lovers then!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

This building is not a temple. It is an indoor hot spring facility, built around the Dogo Hot Spring (道後温泉), in the city of Matsuyama (松山 ; literally the city of the "pine tree mountain", quite a poetic name), which is the largest city on the southern island of Shikoku.

There are thousands of hot springs (or "onsen" in Japanese) across Japan, due to the volcanic nature of the country. The onsen can be either outdoor or indoor, and are quite popular with Japanese people. The Dogo Hot Spring (or Dogo Onsen) is one of the most anciently known and most famous onsen in Japan. It was already mentioned in Japanese litterature 13 centuries ago. Yet the current public bathhouse building built around the hot spring, the one you can see in the picture, dates only from 1894.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Planet of the Apes: a troop of macaques enjoying an outdoord hot spring (onsen) near the city of Nagano, home of the Winter Olympics. It's not just human beings who enjoy the onsen in Japan!

Incidently, Planet of the Apes was originally a French novel published in 1963 as _La Planète des singes_.


----------



## no1gizmo (Dec 3, 2007)

このthread大好きです！


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> Planet of the Apes: a troop of macaques enjoying an outdoord hot spring (onsen) near the city of Nagano, home of the Winter Olympics. It's not just human beings who enjoy the onsen in Japan!
> 
> Incidently, Planet of the Apes was originally a French novel published in 1963 as _La Planète des singes_.


Lol, they are so cute! It's so weird to see monkeys in a snow-covered area, though.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

English? What English?

A road somewhere in Greater Tokyo.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

it's good to see a therad about japan.nice photos.
my advice is that dont post too many tokyo skyline pics.im sick to see tokyo skyline pics.i mean, i would like to see diffrent places of japan


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

すごいね！brisavoine日本人ですか？

great thread, are you japanese?  If people like these picture come visit japan forum please


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

No, I'm not Japanese. 僕はフランス人だよ! 

You can tell the other Japanese forumers they can post pictures here. The rule is: only one picture per day. If someone has already posted a picture, you have to wait another day to post your picture.

Since we live in different time zones, let's say a day start at midnight UTC, which is 1am in continental Europe, and 9am in Japan. One picture has already been posted for today (the road in Greater Tokyo), so a new picture can only be posted on January 1 after 9am Japan time/1am continental European time.

Now you know how the thread works.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

明けましておめでとう! Happy New Year!

A street in the Shinjuku district, in central Tokyo, in full New Year's mode.

Since this is New Year's Day, everybody is allowed to post their New Year's picture in the thread today. Don't hesitate to post one!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

brisavoine said:


> the extreme sense of neatness in Japan can be a bit disconcerting for Westerners.


Neatness is something I can't associate with Japan. Ok, on the small scale of things, when looking at the beautiful temples, or traditional houses, or of course their magnificent traditional gardens, neatness comes into play.

But on the whole, most urban area's of Japan are made up of scruffy and quite ugly buildings, with overhead cables tangled everywhere and lots of unattractive advertising signs. Compared to central and northern Europe it is far from neat.

Even cities which in guide books are described as their most beautiful such as Kyoto or Shimoda are quite ugly with the exception of their small historical cores.

Oddly enough, Tokyo is the more attractive of Japanese cities I have been to (along with Kobe) as the architecture seems cleaner and more thought has gone into it. I would post a pic, but someone has done that already today ;O)

All that said, I absolutely love Japan and Japanese culture. I have been there three times, the last time for a month a year and a half ago. It is such an amazing country and so vastly different to where I live now. I love the shopping, the incredible number of small restaurants. The amazing friendliness of everyone, in fact there is just so much I love about Japan.

I can't can't see it as a neat country. Just drop the "man" at random in streetview in Osaka or Kyoto and you should see what I mean.

But I can't wait to getting back to this magnificent country, and I'll keep an eye on this thread to look at the great pictures.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Justme said:


> But on the whole, most urban area's of Japan are made up of scruffy and quite ugly buildings, with overhead cables tangled everywhere and lots of unattractive advertising signs.


About the electric poles and cables in the streets, that's because of earthquakes. In Japan they can't bury the electrical lines underground, because in case of earthquakes it would be a nightmare to restore the lines, whereas overhead cables are easy to repair. It's the same in earthquake-prone California: ugly electrical cables everywhere in the streets.

About the "ugly" buildings and "unattractive" advertising signs, I guess beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. Some people may actually find the advertsing signs attractive. In any case neatness is not beauty. That's two different things. I referred to neatness in my post, not beauty. A place can be extremely neat, yet not necessarily beautiful (e.g., uh, well... Frankfurt: very neat to me, but not a city that I would call beautiful).


Justme said:


> I would post a pic, but someone has done that already today ;O)


Today is New Year's Day, so everybody is allowed to post a picture as I explained in my previous post. So you can perfectly post yours. The day ends at midnight UTC though (1am your time), so hurry up. After 1am your time, we're back to only one pic per day.


----------



## jojo_jpn (Aug 11, 2005)

*Hagi, Yamaguchi prefecture*

I want to introduce this town to show that Japan is not just Tokyo and other big cities filled with neon and concrete as many people imagine. There are many neat small towns in Japan that have conserved their traditional houses and beautiful scenery. Anfortunately these towns don't get attention as much as Tokyo and Kyoto. Hagi is one of them.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^The rule in this thread is only one picture per day. It forces people to select one great picture, instead of posting a series of pics as you've done.

EDIT: Oh, I see you've edited your post. You've selected the best pic in my opinion.

Ok, there remains just a little something: pictures here should be resized to fit in 17 inches screen. If they are too large, people are forced to scroll to the right to view the picture, which spoils a bit the viewing experience. You should resize your picture and select "17 inches".


----------



## jojo_jpn (Aug 11, 2005)

*Ogasawara islands*

Subtropical and tropical islands located between Izu islands and Mariana islands.
They are administrated by Tokyo.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

北海道温泉照片???


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

haha, japanese also like curve on bamboo.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Metropolis: platform #42 at Kyoto Station (京都駅), the main train station in Kyoto, Japan's former capital.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

lovely pics


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> About the electric poles and cables in the streets, that's because of earthquakes. In Japan they can't bury the electrical lines underground, because in case of earthquakes it would be a nightmare to restore the lines, whereas overhead cables are easy to repair. It's the same in earthquake-prone California: ugly electrical cables everywhere in the streets.
> 
> About the "ugly" buildings and "unattractive" advertising signs, I guess beauty is in the eyes of the beholder. Some people may actually find the advertsing signs attractive. In any case neatness is not beauty. That's two different things. I referred to neatness in my post, not beauty. A place can be extremely neat, yet not necessarily beautiful (e.g., uh, well... Frankfurt: very neat to me, but not a city that I would call beautiful).
> 
> Today is New Year's Day, so everybody is allowed to post a picture as I explained in my previous post. So you can perfectly post yours. The day ends at midnight UTC though (1am your time), so hurry up. After 1am your time, we're back to only one pic per day.


Japan is very neat and clean. Even our subways and public bathrooms are very clean. Our roads are kept well, and it's hard to find trash.


----------



## Dponos (Dec 1, 2008)

omg those islands look soo beautfull 
is japan expensive to travel to?


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Japan is just... so different.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Nobody posted a picture yesterday? Ok, so here is today's picture.

Street scene somewhere in Greater Tokyo in Autumn, when the beautiful godlen gingko trees shed their leaves.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Urban jungle: this picture was shot in the neighborhood of Ochanomizu (御茶ノ水) in Central Tokyo. This is Tokyo in all its beautiful craziness: several subway and train lines crossing each other on different levels, a river, small buildings, tall buildings, even a Japanese guy with a camera to the right who seems to be watching the whole scene; this picture is really multi-level and multi-layer. Where else in the world can you see such a complicated and fascinating urban landscape?


----------



## jojo_jpn (Aug 11, 2005)

*Fireworks at Miyajima, Hiroshima Prefecture*

The gate belongs to Itsukushima Shrine, considered to be the most beautiful shrine in Japan.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> Urban jungle: this picture was shot in the neighborhood of Ochanomizu (御茶ノ水) in Central Tokyo. This is Tokyo in all its beautiful craziness: several subway and train lines crossing each other on different levels, a river, small buildings, tall buildings, even a Japanese guy with a camera to the right who seems to be watching the whole scene; this picture is really multi-level and multi-layer. Where else in the world can you see such a complicated and fascinating urban landscape?



Wow indeed!


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

Japan is just impressive, exotic... and all the positive adjectives you know :lol:

The pictures I've seen here are... :drool:

Are there any national parks (or natural areas) in Japan??


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Brisavoine really has a talent for these kind of threads... wonder where he finds these amazing photos!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

romanyo said:


> Are there any national parks (or natural areas) in Japan??


Of course. Contrary to what many Westerners imagine, only 30% of Japan is inhabited. 70% of the country are wild areas with close to little inhabitants. This is a much higher percentage than in most European countries.

I'm planning to post a picture of wildland soon.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Mishevy said:


> Brisavoine really has a talent for these kind of threads...


:tyty:

Lol.



Mishevy said:


> wonder where he finds these amazing photos!


This is un secret.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

> Of course. Contrary to what many Westerners imagine, only 30% of Japan is inhabited. 70% of the country are wild areas with close to little inhabitants. This is a much higher percentage than in most European countries.
> 
> I'm planning to post a picture of wildland soon.


So, I was one of the ignorant westerns before reading this post :lol::lol:

It's an impressive country!!



> This is un secret.


Tell us! :lol:


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

A brigade of sweeping and gardening monks at the Zen Buddhist temple of Engaku-ji (円覚寺), in Kanagawa Prefecture, to the south of Tokyo. The Engaku-ji is one of the most important Zen Buddhist temple complexes in Japan. 

The three Chinese characters hung below the roof of the wooden hall in the picture are the name of the hall (they mean "Pine Peak Temple" in English). This is only one of the many halls in the Engaku-ji temple complex.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

I might as well join in.


Panorama taken from when I visited Japan recently.


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Have a look over Umeda in Osaka, Osaka Prefecture.


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Amasing Japan, i wish I could have opportunity to visit it one day


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Autumn colors: only 33 km (21 miles) from the edge of the sprawling Osaka metropolitan area, and 79 km (49 miles) from the heart of Central Osaka, here is the wild coastline near the town of Yuasa (湯浅), in Wakayama Prefecture, during the beautiful Japanese Autumn season.


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

:eek2: No words to describe that!!


----------



## kapibara (Aug 31, 2008)

Beautiful landscape!kay:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

The thing that amazes me the most in Japan is the sharp contrast between the ultra urban and pure wilderness. :banana:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Mishevy said:


> The thing that amazes me the most in Japan is the sharp contrast between the ultra urban and pure wilderness. :banana:


yes


----------



## pepeng_agimat (Jul 2, 2008)

*A street in Miyajima*


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

steph35 said:


> Have a look over Umeda in Osaka, Osaka Prefecture.


This one is great!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

I've seen this cityscape from the Japanese movie, 珈琲時光(Kōhī Jikō), directed by taiwanese director Hou Hsiao-Hsien. :cheers:


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Iriomote Island, the only authentic jungle in Japan.
Taketomi Town, Okinawa Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by cine-paranoia.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cine-paranoia/2999845542/



















You can post the next photograph after UTC March 9, 15:31 (JST March 10, 00:31).
次の画像の投稿は国際標準時で3月9日15:31 （日本時間で3月10日00:31） 以降にお願いします。


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

* Yorii Town, Saitama Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by KURATA Atsushi.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/atkura/18695515/



















You can post the next photograph after UTC March 10, 15:40 (JST March 11, 00:40).
次の画像の投稿は国際標準時で3月10日15:40 （日本時間で3月11日00:40） 以降にお願いします。


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

El santuario de *Kasuga Taisha*, en *Nara*


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

amazing photos kay:


----------



## WladYslaW (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for photos! The original photo-views of Japan!


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Suspended slope car at Nagasaki City, Nagasaki Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by N. Sakamoto.
http://www.ne.jp/asahi/aya/wing/



















You can post the next photograph after UTC March 12, 14:59 (JST March 12, 23:59).
次の画像の投稿は国際標準時で3月12日14:59 （日本時間で3月12日23:59） 以降にお願いします。

まあどうせ誰も守りゃしないんだ。誰もな。:dunno:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

^^*Lady, Stay away, that takes the train.* :speech:


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Typical plastic made food samples in front of a restaurant. Kyoto City, Kyoto Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by Eri Izawa.
http://www.rei.org/JPN/Kyoto/Kyoto-Eki-Osaka-Hotel/



















You can post the next photograph after UTC March 13, 15:08 (JST March 14, 00:08).
次の画像の投稿は国際標準時で3月13日15:08 （日本時間で3月14日00:08） 以降にお願いします。


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*The hilly town of Sasebo, Nagasaki Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by kingratt82.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingratt82/3007312672/


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Mount Zao, Yamagata Prefecture.*

The photographer unknown.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Awesome pics ( and awesome nation! ) :happy:


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you! 

*Unosu Cliff, Tanohata Village, Iwate Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by UME.
http://umesanblog.blog102.fc2.com/blog-category-14.html


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

fantastic pix:cheers:


----------



## vittelksa (Feb 25, 2009)

l'eau said:


> fantastic pix:cheers:


Hey L'eau im vittel and i agree lool :lol:


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you!

*Great Kurushima Strait Bridge, Imabari City, Ehime Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by 4510waza.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/4510waza/86865124


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

nice photography kay:


----------



## demanjo2 (Mar 17, 2008)

FML said:


> *Mount Zao, Yamagata Prefecture.*
> 
> The photographer unknown.


My backyard!


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

I love this kind of cemetery.... very unique...



Iptucci said:


> El santuario de *Kasuga Taisha*, en *Nara*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

very modern...



FML said:


> *Suspended slope car at Nagasaki City, Nagasaki Prefecture.*
> 
> The photograph taken by N. Sakamoto.
> http://www.ne.jp/asahi/aya/wing/
> ...


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks all for the comments!

*Mount Kaimon, Kagoshima Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by singing_kutty.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/singing_kutty/2241955904/


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanx for the comments.

In a recent few years (possibly after Densha Otoko), Akihabara became famous as a "wacky spot", among _non-_otaku Japanese. So now the place is kinda like a tourist spot, having as many non-otaku tourists as real otaku shoppers.

As Animo says, the place was originally a town of electric shops. It then changed to the town of PCs in 1980s, then the town of anime from 2000s.



Sagaris said:


> Thats a pretty big Kodomo no Jikan advertisement. I hope all the Japanese bought the DVDs!


I haven't watched the series so I can't judge, but as far as I know, I somehow don't think this series is suitable to all the Japanese.


----------



## quiksilver04 (Oct 27, 2006)

the places outside the capital is so melodramatic! very nice!


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

THX!

*Hashimoto City, Wakayama Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by Caelius Rufus.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/278082884


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

yama? so it must be a mountainous area right?


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

The name _Wakayama_ is from Wakayama City, which in turn is from the old Wakayama Castle, built on a small mountain. So the name is not directly related to the geography of the whole prefecture.

However, by coincidence, Wakayama Prefecture is indeed mountainous. Most places in Japan (except Kanto) are, to tell you the truth.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

> yama? so it must be a mountainous area right?


there is ancient street called kumano old path
UNESCO World Heritage on July 7, 2004 as the "Sacred Sites and Pilgrimage Routes in the Kii Mountain Range".
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kumano_Kodō

The Kumano Kodo (Kumano Ancient Path
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efaQbCKUQUk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vg8aQlyKkYQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VceMprT4I7E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJnG_KBu8Hk&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnI3hitMQ9s&feature=channel_page
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JZNYpSzl6U


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Cherry blossoms at Takato Castle, Ina City, Nagano Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by todo.
http://www45.tok2.com/home/todo94/index.html


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow... :cheers:



FML said:


> *Cherry blossoms at Takato Castle, Ina City, Nagano Prefecture.*
> 
> The photograph taken by todo.
> http://www45.tok2.com/home/todo94/index.html


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys....btw those sakuras are too beautiful.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks!

*Toyama Castle, Toyama City, Toyama Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by nori*.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ny9/3194264424/


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
what's taht glittering? is that snow?


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Yep. Hokuriku region is known to have extremely heavy snow in winter.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Road to Kaiyodai hill. Nakashibetsu Town, Hokkaido.*

The photograph taken by sei.cs12.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/seics12/2657937477/


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

^^
I like this endless streets!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I love it. Regards.*


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks. I like this scenery too. Something you will find only in Hokkaido, nowhere else in Japan.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*ASIMO taking a rest at Roppongi Hills. Minato City, Tokyo Metropolis.*

The photograph taken by neco.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/allegro/79861942/


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Homelesses' homes along Kizu river.
Near Kamagasaki, Japan's largest slam-like area. Osaka City, Osaka Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by anonymous.
http://www.gazo-ch.net/orz/read.php/thread/24/100472/


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

even the homeless are clean and organized


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

FML said:


> *ASIMO taking a rest at Roppongi Hills. Minato City, Tokyo Metropolis.*
> 
> The photograph taken by neco.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/allegro/79861942/


Cool photo, how do I go about getting one of those?? :lol:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

are those prairy dogs native to Japan? 

so cute


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

texdago said:


> Great, great pics FML! Keep up the great work! Thanks!


Thank you!  My praise all goes to the original photographers!



D.D. said:


> are those prairy dogs native to Japan?


Unfortunately, they are native to North America, not Japan. I admit the picture is not the most Japan-esque you would have.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Miyakobashi Shopping District, Yokohama City, Kanagawa Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by Molly Des Jardin.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mdesjardin/3090554457/


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Oboke Canyon, Miyoshi City, Tokushima Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by sphkj.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sphkj/3113374082/


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*New Year Eve at Ameyoko Shopping Street, Taito City, Tokyo Metropolis.*

The photograph taken by From Tokyo.
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Ameyoko_year_end_20061230.jpg


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

thats a long shopping street :O


----------



## Aly007 (Feb 8, 2009)

Japan it's awesome ! 
I really wanna visit this country some day


----------



## NegaSado (May 23, 2004)

Mt Fuji seen from Tokyo, Asakusa-ku, Tokyo Metropolis.


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

NegaSado said:


> Mt Fuji seen from Tokyo, Asakusa-ku, Tokyo Metropolis.


You can see clear the Mt. Fuji from Tokyo??? this happen every day?


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

i think its rarely seen but it happens every once in a while yes


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

cool japan....


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

that pic is mesmerizing :master: :master:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

which one D.D? be specific..... 



D.D. said:


> that pic is mesmerizing :master: :master:


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

The one with the industrialized buildings that are common of the japanese architecture, which also includes the Japanese finance center and a very surprising visit from fuji-san.

or to simply put it..the last picture


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

I agree with you... 



D.D. said:


> The one with the industrialized buildings that are common of the japanese architecture, which also includes the Japanese finance center and a very surprising visit from fuji-san.
> 
> or to simply put it..the last picture


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Someone should start Tokyo, picture a day.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Jizo at Yurihonjo City, Akita Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by tsushima.
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4157854


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Amami Oshima Island, Amami City, Kagoshima Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by TANAKA Juuyoh.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanaka_juuyoh/1575345603/


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

^^i like the mediterranean feel to it :happy:


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

Definitely one of the most interesting countries on earth.


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

FML said:


> _And now for something completely different..._
> 
> *Small bars at Jiyugaoka, Meguro City, Tokyo Metropolis.*
> 
> ...


:lol: I'm just back home from Jiyugaoka, where exactly was this picture taken? Buuuuuuuuurp.


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

*@ Vapour*



FML said:


> Having said it, these bars seem to be located here.


----------



## yosoyelrey (Apr 18, 2008)

nice photos


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

FML said:


> *Higashiosaka Junction, Higashiosaka City, Osaka Prefecture.*
> 
> The photograph taken by whc7294.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3391291117/


sweet jesus!!! this picture is sick :master:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos in the last pages here


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

As always, thanks for the warm comments! 



naughtycalboy said:


> so, that caucasian worships the local belief.


He supposed to be, in theory. However, Japan is not particularly known for religious severity, so I guess he doesn't have any trouble as long as he shows a respect to the local belief.



naughtycalboy said:


> fuji-san's sister?


Indeed, the mountain has the alternative name _Mount Satsuma-Fuji_.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Escalators at Yokohama Landmark Tower. Yokohama City, Kanagawa Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by KKS.
http://homepage2.nifty.com/KKS/nootbooks/notebooks200802.htm


----------



## naughtycalboy (Mar 13, 2009)

^^one of my favourite mall!


----------



## vittelksa (Feb 25, 2009)

I invite god to live here honestly..Its really beautiful country


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

if anybody else is interested, here the google maps link to the Higashiosaka Junction, there is a skyscraper next to it from where the photo is taken:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...182,135.597028&spn=0.013005,0.019312&t=k&z=16


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

very nice photos


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Great pics japan is one of my favorite countries.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you! 

*Osaka City, Osaka Prefecture.
Notice the highway going through the building in center.*

The photograph taken by Apricot Cafe.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/acafe/1422294216/


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Houses at Tsuyama City, Okayama Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by petari.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1801665494/


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks regjeex! 

* Kyoto City, Kyoto Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by P F C 2.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2208559907/


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Nihon ga daisuki desu! Wonderful country!


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Arigato! 

*Koinobori (carp wind socks) of Boys' Day on May 5th.
Fukuro-gawa river, Tottori City, Tottori Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by Seishoku Seiko.
http://blog.livedoor.jp/rum_tum/archives/1115525.html


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

what is the meaning of hanging carps?


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Japanese merchants in Edo period started to decorate Koinobori. It is a reference to the Chinese legend that says "When a carp succeed to swim the steep river upstream, it becomes a dragon".


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Mount Yufu, Yufu City, Oita Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by koji_kiyokawa.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/201800121/


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

FML said:


> Japanese merchants in Edo period started to decorate Koinobori. It is a reference to the Chinese legend that says "When a carp succeed to swim the steep river upstream, it becomes a dragon".


And that's why Magikarp evolve into Gyarados.


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

VicFontaine said:


> *@ Vapour*


Thanks. It's Jiyugaoka depaato!


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Shimokitazawa Station, Setagaya City, Tokyo Metropolis.*

The photograph taken by hiromy.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hiromy/199767366/


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

hey, anyone likes k1 fights here?


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

*OSAKA FROM MITSUI URBAN HOTEL*













_Photos taken by me._


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

Wonderful Mount Yufu, I love Japan... Arigatou


----------



## Xander (Mar 2, 2005)

FML, do you have any pictures from the great Ibaraki-ken? The best place in Japan!


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the comments!

@VicFontaine

Great photos! BTW, I'm not the ruler here, but I'd like to see this thread abides the rule "one _photo_ a day", not "one post with multiple photos a day".

PS: Thanks for your cooperation!


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Torii at Oarai Town, Ibaraki Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by roger810jp.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/roger_agustin/496017873



















Here is another Ibaraki image on this thread. :cheers:


----------



## Xander (Mar 2, 2005)

^thanks....that other picture of kasumigaura is very close to where i live....thanks


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Alley at Hashimoto City, Wakayama Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by Caelius Rufus.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/288190475/


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Great Japan!
Good Photos!


----------



## sumo^san (Apr 12, 2009)

FML said:


> *Torii at Oarai Town, Ibaraki Prefecture.*
> 
> The photograph taken by roger810jp.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/roger_agustin/496017873
> ...


this one deserves to become SSC Banner ^^

very beautiful and dramatic


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you for the warm comments!

*Entrance of an elementary school, Isesaki City, Gunma Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by katakanadian.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/katakanadian/249184726/


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Okushiri Island, Okushiri Town, Hokkaido.*

The photograph taken by Hide.
http://snowman.whitering.net/kabegami/index.htm


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Huis Ten Bosch, Sasebo City, Nagasaki Prefecture.*
Yes, you are seeing Japanese thread.

The photograph taken by Yoshio Taka.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kachna/3100208022/


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

beautiful places


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

FML said:


> *Shimokitazawa Station, Setagaya City, Tokyo Metropolis.*
> 
> The photograph taken by hiromy.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hiromy/199767366/


bravo :applause:

amazing pic.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Tsujun Bridge, Yamato Town, Kumamoto Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by masamic.
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Tsujyunkyo_edit.jpg


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^kirei da wa...kay:


----------



## miau (Dec 22, 2008)

FML said:


> Thank you!
> 
> *Daisenryo Kofun, the largest tomb in the world.
> Sakai City, Osaka Prefecture.*
> ...


very amyzing... the tomb is from the 5th century A.D.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you for the comments! 

*Wild onsen at Akita Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by rosyamei.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ameirose/2991508130/


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Wisteria at Wake Town, Okayama Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by planetginga.
http://4travel.jp/calendar/2009/pict/695/


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

^^scary


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photography, awesome aerial photos


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the comments!



D.D. said:


> ^^scary


You mean the wisteria, not the hot spring? That's interesting to know.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Kiosk at Keisei-Ueno Station, Taito City, Tokyo Metropolis.*

The photograph taken by P F C.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/177418029/


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

*Aso-san crater, Aso city, Kumamoto Perfecture *
Photo taken by me

Caldera smoke on the right side of the image


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

FML said:


> Thanks for the comments!
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the wisteria, not the hot spring? That's interesting to know.


yeah, the wisteria gives the whole picture an eerie feeling.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Tokyo Bay Aqua-Line, Kisarazu City, Chiba Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by kyamad.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kyamad/3475160517/


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

^^ I saw the making of that bridge in a documentary... a great bridge indeed.


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

^^ I crossed it by bus last year! It was fantastic!


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. The bridge is technologically an achievement, but is not very popular because of the expensive toll. (3000 JPY, roughly 30 USD.) Personally, I'd wanted to see railway across the bay rather than road, but I guess there was no such demand between the two ends.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Mount Fuji on Lake Yamanaka. Yamanakako Village, Yamanashi Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by H-Kaise.
http://www.geocities.jp/h_kaise/


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

ikari said:


> ^^ I cross it by bus last year! It was fantastic!


I'm jealous 



FML said:


> Thanks for the comments. The bridge is technologically an achievement, but is not very popular because of the expensive toll. (3000 JPY, roughly 30 USD.) Personally, I'd wanted to see railway across the bay rather than road, but I guess there was no such demand between the two ends.


Ouch! that's quite expensive. However, it is understandable that such an expensive and modern bridge demands such a high toll for its maintenance and what not.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

D.D. said:


> I'm jealous
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! that's quite expensive. However, it is understandable that such an expensive and modern bridge demands such a high toll for its maintenance and what not.


Tolls and U-turns
The cash toll for a single trip on the Aqua-Line is ¥3000 for ordinary-size cars; however, using the ETC (electronic toll collection) system, the fare is ¥2300. The ETC toll is reduced to ¥1000 on Saturdays, Sundays and Holidays. In general, tolls for usage of the Aqua-Line in either direction are collected at the mainline toll plaza on the Kisarazu end.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokyo_Bay_Aqua-Line
http://www.asahi.com/english/Herald-asahi/TKY200904060046.html


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

* Tokyo.*

The photographer unknown.


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

castermaild55 said:


> Tolls and U-turns
> The cash toll for a single trip on the Aqua-Line is ¥3000 for ordinary-size cars; however, using the ETC (electronic toll collection) system, the fare is ¥2300. The ETC toll is reduced to ¥1000 on Saturdays, Sundays and Holidays. In general, tolls for usage of the Aqua-Line in either direction are collected at the mainline toll plaza on the Kisarazu end.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokyo_Bay_Aqua-Line
> http://www.asahi.com/english/Herald-asahi/TKY200904060046.html


I took it from Umihotaru to Kawasaki Station and it was 1050 yen. The trip was 40 minutes aprox.
Map: http://www.kominato-bus.com/routemap/pdf/highwayBus.pdf
Prices and Timetables: http://www.kominato-bus.com/link/highwayBus.html?GE=20090601

Cya!!


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Hakogi Family residence, the oldest surviving private residence in Japan, built in the late 13th century.
Kobe City, Hyogo Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by Azuncha.
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hakogike_house01.jpg


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Nichinan City, Miyazaki Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by Mullenkedheim.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mullenkedheim/3522576166


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

This Underground Discharge Channel is absolutely stunning! But in the case of an earthquake it would be useless, won't it?
I've heard of forecasts saying there's a very high probability of a large earthquake in the next 40 years in Greater Tokyo.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the comment!



friedemann said:


> This Underground Discharge Channel is absolutely stunning! But in the case of an earthquake it would be useless, won't it?


The Underground Discharge Channel can withstand an earthquake of _shindo_ 7, which is as strong as the Great Hanshin earthquake.



friedemann said:


> I've heard of forecasts saying there's a very high probability of a large earthquake in the next 40 years in Greater Tokyo.


That's right. Newer buildings/facilities, however, are more durable to earthquakes. What's really scary are the congested mass of old normal buildings, especially those built before 1970s. Maybe I'm too negative, but it seems inevitable that Tokyo will be an empty burnt-out field within a few decades, yet again.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

* Setagaya City, Tokyo Metropolis.*

The photograph taken by Chris Jongkind.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisjongkind/572733409/


----------



## india (Jun 8, 2007)

FML said:


> *Shimokitazawa Station, Setagaya City, Tokyo Metropolis.*
> 
> The photograph taken by hiromy.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hiromy/199767366/


The lady has nipples on her back too?! :shifty:


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

*Ippon Zakura, Iwate*
Photo taken by mp4​**r​a12​2e*​b
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/mp4_7ra122e_b/5443495.html


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

^^ Beautiful!! *__*


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^beautiful indeed :applause:


----------



## Aiacos (May 28, 2009)

^^ Amazing foto.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

india said:


> The lady has nipples on her back too?! :shifty:


You shouldn't notice it. The fact that Japanese came from another planet is still a secret.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Enoshima Island, Fujisawa City, Kanagawa Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by Hosekigyo.
http://4travel.jp/calendar/2009/pict/420/


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

FML said:


> The Underground Discharge Channel can withstand an earthquake of _shindo_ 7, which is as strong as the Great Hanshin earthquake.


What I meant is that the UDD can't reduce the impact of an earthquake. Is this right, is there only an advantage in the case of a tsunami?



> What's really scary are the congested mass of old normal buildings, especially those built before 1970s. Maybe I'm too negative, but it seems inevitable that Tokyo will be an empty burnt-out field within a few decades, yet again.


This would be a disaster for the country as 40 million or more people live in the Kanto area and all the political and a lot of the economic power is concentrated there.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

friedemann said:


> What I meant is that the UDD can't reduce the impact of an earthquake. Is this right, is there only an advantage in the case of a tsunami?


Oh, I see. You are right, the channel is useless against an earthquake.
AFAIK, it is just made to prevent possible "normal" floods, caused by heavy rain. (It may work to reduce the damage of tsunami as well, but that's not its main focus.)
They needed this as Japan is mountainous islands with short but rushing rivers, regularly visited by typhoons.



friedemann said:


> This would be a disaster for the country as 40 million or more people live in the Kanto area and all the political and a lot of the economic power is concentrated there.


Yes. IMHO, a country with many possibilities of catastrophic natural hazards, such as Japan, really should decentralize. People, including me, need to get out of Greater Tokyo. Off course it's more easily said than done, but still.



xavarreiro said:


> Beautiful


Agreed!


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Yakuza (gangster) members showing off their tatoos at Sanja Festival.
Taito City, Tokyo Metropolis.*

The photograph taken by tonyleplusmieux.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonyleplusmieux/3535790748/


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

FML said:


> *Yakuza (gangster) members showing off their tatoos at Sanja Festival.
> Taito City, Tokyo Metropolis.*
> 
> The photograph taken by tonyleplusmieux.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tonyleplusmieux/3535790748/


They are horrible ^^
These two are better
Tokyo disney photo by HKG


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Nanko Park, Shirakawa Town, Fukushima Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by Sky-Genta.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sky-genta/2424739804/


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Chise, a traditional Ainu house.
Nibutani Ainu Culture Museum. Biratori Town, Hidaka Subprefecture, Hokkaido.*

The photograph taken by miyabi.
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/MBj3xpxj3IX-2554xFxfmw


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

*Tottori Sandhill, Tottori Prefecture*

Photo taken by BOJ
http://www3.boj.or.jp/matsue/tottori/


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

^^wow i never knew japan had a desert :O


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

the last photo is great


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

D.D. said:


> ^^wow i never knew japan had a desert :O


It is not a desert, it is a sand dune of the beach of Tottori. 
They are really famous in Japan.

More info here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tottori_Sand_Dunes


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes, it is very similar to a desert but it is on the beach,
not inland.
you can look over the very beautiful blue ocean from there,
with pleasant breeze. Many people walk there barefoot because people think it is a 
huge version of beach sands.
I like that place.


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

*Takachiho Gorge, Takachiho Town, Miyazaki Prefecture*
Photo taken by TANAKA Juuyoh
http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanaka_juuyoh/3429512733/


----------



## bakasaurus (Jan 16, 2009)

Great pics! Hey, can I post my own photos of Japan? Iidesuka?


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Looks so relaxing , i wanna take My Mom there one day!


----------



## bakasaurus (Jan 16, 2009)

*Hiroshima Genbaku Dome (Atomic Dome) Peace Memorial Park*


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

ikari said:


> It is not a desert, it is a sand dune of the beach of Tottori.
> They are really famous in Japan.
> 
> More info here:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tottori_Sand_Dunes


thanks for the explanation.... looks awesome indeed


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Train at Shimonoseki City, Yamaguchi Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by Kaze Kobo.
http://blowinthewind.net/wallpaper/kabegami-tetudo.html


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

*Sanbutsuji Nageiredo, Tottori Prefecture*

Photo taken by makanefuku 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/makanefuku/2140866759/


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

* Kanazawa City, Ishikawa Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by [email protected]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/24hpp/3281175159/


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice pictures, Love Japan!


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

*Tateyama, Toyama Prefecture*

Photo taken by /\ltus 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/altus/1552882008/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice contrast of colors.


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

*Nikko City, Tochigi Prefecture*

Photo taken by tiakiyei2007 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2464850748/in/photostream/


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Photograph of July 4:

Hida City, Gifu Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by tsuda.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10844818


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Photograph of July 5:

 Nara City, Nara Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by OhMyDeer.
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Naracityview2005.jpg


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Nara is the oldest capital in Japan before Kyoto right!?


----------



## paderwan (Jun 22, 2008)

Fox-Tale said:


> *Nikko City, Tochigi Prefecture*
> 
> Photo taken by tiakiyei2007
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2464850748/in/photostream/


At first I thought this was real... I know Nikko only for that three monkeys.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

nazrey said:


> Nara is the oldest capital in Japan before Kyoto right!?


Due to the long history, it is difficult to determine which city was the "first capital" of Japan. The general custom is to consider the place where the Emperor resides as the capital. (ie. Kyoto: 794-1868, Tokyo: 1868-now.) The old records say the first Emperor's residence, in 660 BC, was around the current Kashihara. But the claim is considered as a myth rather than a fact. In reality, Yamato Kings (=Japanese Emperors) held the power during the 6th century in north Nara Prefecture, including the current Kashihara, Asuka or Nara.
The capital of Heijo-kyo, the current city of Nara, was founded in 710, 84 years before Heian-kyo (Kyoto). It was the 53rd capital from the mythical first, around the 30th as the capital residence considered to be real, or around the 3rd as the capital with true city activity.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Photograph of July 6:

Japanese hearses, Nagoya City, Aichi Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by Sheeperman.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3162418915/


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Photograph of July 7:

Tanabata Festival, July 7th.
Hiratsuka City, Kanagawa Prefecture.*

The photographer unknownsladewalters.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sladewalters/2944644564/


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Photograph of July 8:

Tashiro Island, the island of cats. Ishinomaki City, Miyagi Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by Kazemaru.
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/kazemarurs


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Japanese cats have so much poise...lol


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Is it limited to Japanese cats?


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Photograph of July 9:

Tsukuba Science City, the planned city for scientists.
Tsukuba City, Ibaraki Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by Nakayan.
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/50740240.html


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

FML said:


> Is it limited to Japanese cats?


I happen to find them somehow different too. Sounds a bit nonsense, I know!


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Maybe we didn't realize the fact _Nihon-jin-ron_ applies for every animals. 

*Photograph of July 10:

Drift ice, Cape Notoro.
Abashiri City, Abashiri Subprefecture, Hokkaido.*

The photograph taken by hiro.
http://picasaweb.google.com/kitakaidow/HgcfdH#5262026753692185218


----------



## limeyellow (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh, I miss japan. I went there three times last year.:|


----------



## Olympios (Oct 13, 2007)

Japan...Simply amazing 

By the way, what is this?:



Fox-Tale said:


> *Nikko City, Tochigi Prefecture*
> 
> Photo taken by tiakiyei2007
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2464850748/in/photostream/
> ...


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

^^ It's actually a 1/25 scaled down replica of World Trade Center and some other buildings
at Tobu World Square. 
Website: http://www.tobuws.co.jp/default_en.html


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

*Taushubetsu Bridge, Hokkaido*

Photo taken by junkie-house 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/junkie-house/2874711986/


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Photograph of July 12:

 Kobe City, Hyogo Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by 663highland.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Port_of_Kobe02s4100.jpg


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

FML said:


> *Photograph of July 8:
> 
> Tashiro Island, the island of cats. Ishinomaki City, Miyagi Prefecture.*
> 
> ...


:devil: all I need is a AK 47 :devil:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*That beauty Kobe City. Regards.*


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

D.D. said:


> :devil: all I need is a AK 47 :devil:


This is not Colombia.. 
You cannot bring your rifles to Japan :lol:


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Jan Del Castillo said:


> *That beauty Kobe City. Regards.*


Thank you!



D.D. said:


> :devil: all I need is a AK 47 :devil:


And now I understand where the name _AKB48_ comes from.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Photograph of July 13:

 Matsuyama City, Ehime Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by kawasaky55.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3222209149/


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great photo, very nice Matsuyama City and i like this name. Regards.*


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Always wonderful pics.

But you shuld put more image of transports.

But great images. :cheers:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for the comments!
Okay then, the photo of transports... Not really a great one, but please bear.

*Photograph of July 20:

A commuter rail, a high speed rail, a people mover and an expressway gather at Hamamatsucho.
Minato City, Tokyo Metropolis.*

The photograph taken by me.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kzaral/3720664164/


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Photograph of July 21:

Raibow Bridge, Minato City, Tokyo Metropolis.*

The photograph taken by kokix.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kokix/2825458318/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Thank you FML, I love the roads and railroads of Tokyo and Osaka. :cheers:


FML said:


> *Photograph of July 16:
> 
> Osaka Monorail and Chugoku Expressway. Suita City, Osaka Prefecture.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

*Tower of Terror, Tokyo DisneySea, Urayasu City, Chiba Prefecture*

Photo taken by Muchan5
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3225540620/


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

Photograph of July 23:

The link removed.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

^^right click & (save)


----------



## Askario (Nov 13, 2007)

Tower of Terror is awesome.


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Photograph of July 24:

Kurume City, Fukuoka Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by ascesis.image.
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5591839


----------



## FML (Feb 1, 2006)

*Photograph of July 25:

Gatalympic, the "Olympic" held on mud flat (higata).
Kashima City, Saga Prefecture.*

The photograph taken by BilabialBoxing.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/healfdene/2579271507/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

FML said:


> *Photograph of July 21:
> 
> Raibow Bridge, Minato City, Tokyo Metropolis.*
> 
> ...


This photo is indeed very nice


----------



## Mike Cash (Jul 22, 2009)

FML said:


> *Photograph of July 23:
> 
> School girls crossing. Shinagawa City, Tokyo Metropolis.*
> 
> ...


If I wanted my copyrighted photo re-published on this site, I would have done it myself. Me doing it is okay; you doing it is copyright infringement. Including attribution is entirely irrelevant to the matter of infringement, by the way, so don't bother trotting out that tired old excuse. The "we're not hosting it; we just linked to it" excuse doesn't hold water either.

I'm not idiot enough to think a little "c" in a circle and "all rights reserved" is enough to prevent a copyrighted image on the internet from being misappropriated. Nor do I even really mind my photos turning up here and there around the net (I've found quite a few, just as I did this one). But common courtesy would dictate that you either *ask* permission to use the photo or at the very least *tell me* you plan to snag it. Take a look here for a sample of what I'm talking about. The guy didn't ask....he just told me. What we're talking about here is the equivalent of a kindergarten teacher taking our kids and putting them in some sort of a pageant and not telling the parents. We don't mind them being in the pageant...we'd just like to know about it so we can go see how they do in it.

I put a lot of time and effort into getting *my own* photos of life here in Japan. I also get a lot of enjoyment out of it. Perhaps you might derive more satisfaction out of taking and posting photos you took *yourself* than you would out of using mine. You might even derive enough pride and satisfaction from it to put your real name on the post.


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

Mike Cash said:


> If I wanted my copyrighted photo re-published on this site, I would have done it myself. Me doing it is okay; you doing it is copyright infringement. Including attribution is entirely irrelevant to the matter of infringement, by the way, so don't bother trotting out that tired old excuse. The "we're not hosting it; we just linked to it" excuse doesn't hold water either.
> 
> I'm not idiot enough to think a little "c" in a circle and "all rights reserved" is enough to prevent a copyrighted image on the internet from being misappropriated. Nor do I even really mind my photos turning up here and there around the net (I've found quite a few, just as I did this one). But common courtesy would dictate that you either *ask* permission to use the photo or at the very least *tell me* you plan to snag it. Take a look here for a sample of what I'm talking about. The guy didn't ask....he just told me. What we're talking about here is the equivalent of a kindergarten teacher taking our kids and putting them in some sort of a pageant and not telling the parents. We don't mind them being in the pageant...we'd just like to know about it so we can go see how they do in it.
> 
> I put a lot of time and effort into getting *my own* photos of life here in Japan. I also get a lot of enjoyment out of it. Perhaps you might derive more satisfaction out of taking and posting photos you took *yourself* than you would out of using mine. You might even derive enough pride and satisfaction from it to put your real name on the post.


Huh? First of all, did you get permission to take a photo of those girls?
It seems the photo was taken without their permission and I think you yourself are* infringing their right to refuse to be photographed*.
Even worse if you are uploading their photo on the internet without permission!!!:bash:

You are in no position to claim your copyright for your sneak shot gallery on Flickr.
On the contrary, you'd better delete all of those sneak shots!!


----------



## Mike Cash (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't believe I was addressing you. I was addressing the other fellow hiding behind a netnym.

You certainly voiced no objections to the photo until the misdeeds of one of your buddies (and probably the majority of the other photo thieves here) was pointed out. Your indignation rings hollow. I also see from the "Tower of Terror" photo that you are actually among the thieves. That photo is also copyrighted. Or did you get permission to re-publish the photo here? How about this set you posted?

I'm finding it very easy to go through your past posts and find all your copyright infringements. Saint Matthew called and left a message for you: "Thou hypocrite, first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye."


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

Mike Cash said:


> I don't believe I was addressing you. I was addressing the other fellow hiding behind a netnym.
> 
> You certainly voiced no objections to the photo until the misdeeds of one of your buddies (and probably the majority of the other photo thieves here) was pointed out. Your indignation rings hollow. I also see from the "Tower of Terror" photo that you are actually among the thieves. That photo is also copyrighted. Or did you get permission to re-publish the photo here? How about this set you posted?


Huh? Are you confusing celebrities and ordinary people?
I am at least quoting photos which are *not sneak shots*.

You'd better be more careful about those ordinary underage highschool girls photos because those photos can lead to crimes and you could be interrogated by police.

You are demanding chivalrous acts from other people, but the least chivalrous person and the most hypocrite/despicable fellow is *you*, the sneak shooter of girls.


----------



## Mike Cash (Jul 22, 2009)

How horrible of me to do a sneak shot from 3 meters away, right in front of them. You're right; I'm a bastard. And how noble of you to contact the admin (you _did_ contact the admin...didn't you?) to demand that the photo be removed. Or were you too busy downloading the photo to your computer for later "use"?

You're not "quoting" photos; you are "stealing" photos. I took the effort to go check the copyright notification status.

I "demanded" nothing. I requested to at least be notified. When I clearly and openly say that I don't even expect you to ask permission first how on earth can you misconstrue that as "demanding" something? Perhaps your critical reading skills need polishing.....must be an English "teacher".


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

PentaxBlue said:


> Why don't you educate yourself with the facts about this subject before giving out advice.
> 
> Here's a good place to start:
> 
> ...


As my reflection matter,too
at first, it is possible that those school girls are specified by the school uniform.
it cannot say unspecified people.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

> Not likely. Besides, their skirts and sweaters are different. Plus, they are walking across the street. Read the above links and you will see that there is nothing to be concerned about.


it is easy to specifiy.

there are some tokyo school unform's picture book

http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/東京女子高制服図鑑


----------



## Fox-Tale (Apr 15, 2007)

In 2005 a website featuring street fashion of Tokyo was sued for uploading an image of an ordinary girl (who happened to be in Ginza street) without her permission for photographing/uploading and the owner of the website was ordered to pay 350000 yen as compensation for the victim.



> 無断で撮影された写真をインターネット上のサイトで掲載されたとして、東京都内の３０歳代の女性が、サイトを開設している財団法人「日本ファッション協会」（東京都江東区）などに３３０万円の賠償を求めた訴訟の判決が２７日、東京地裁であった。
> 石井浩裁判長は「無断掲載は肖像権の侵害」と述べ、慰謝料など３５万円の支払いを被告側に命じた。
> 
> 判決によると、問題のサイトは、街を歩く人のファッションを写真で紹介しており、女性は２００３年７月、銀座で歩いているところを無断で撮影された。その後、別の掲示板サイトで、この写真をもとに女性を中傷する書き込みが行われた。
> ...


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

East Shinjuku, Tokyo


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Japan is one of the most fascinating countries in the world!
photos are amazing!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Rekarte said:


> Japan is one of the most fascinating countries in the world!
> photos are amazing!


One of my favorites countries in the eastern hemisphere


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

shinjimomo said:


>


Fantastic this urban jungle.


----------



## shinjimomo (Aug 26, 2007)

*What a mess*










Near Ogaki Station, on Gifu Prefecture


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

urban beauty and nice japanese architecture


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Hanamaki, Iwate prefecture*


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Yuki no Otani*

 *Tateyama Kurobe Alpine route * Toyama prefecture

An alpine bus carries passengers to murodo through a 20-meter-high snow corridor. The whole alpine route is reopened at the end of April every year,and the valleys echo the shouts of joy. 
http://www.alpen-route.com/english/bsc.html#03


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Wow, that's a lot of snow!!!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Amazing photo. They also have a whole highway like that in Norway each winter. It's amazing how it's cut into the snow. I wonder if any other place besides Japan and Norway has this.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Justme said:


> Amazing photo. They also have a whole highway like that in Norway each winter. It's amazing how it's cut into the snow. I wonder if any other place besides Japan and Norway has this.


(Japan) Snow country 









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snow_country_(Japan)


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Shosoin: the Japanese treasure house*

Shosoin Nara

Shōsōin today holds around 9000 items, leaving out items that are yet to be classified.
[3] While many of the collection are of remainders from the 8th century and are of domestic production, either art or documents,
there are also variety of items originating from *Tang China. 
Other material comes from as far as India, Iran, Greece, Rome and Egypt.*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shōsōin
http://www.jstor.org/pss/2385379


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Tado, Mie prefecture










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fN4J1220VI


http://teru172.fc2web.com/Flash/tado/index.html
http://japanvisitor.blogspot.com/2007/05/tado-shrine-festival.html


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Takarazuka,Hyogo










La Vista refinace Mansion


----------



## Dan9514 (Jul 20, 2009)

pepeng_agimat said:


>


Am I the only one who thinks all those wires are ugly????
I see them all the time in Japanese cities, why don't they put them underground????


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

Japan is prone to earthquakes, it can't bury wires.


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing these pictures of Japan, especially those from not so well known parts of the country like Tokyo etc.



Fox-Tale said:


> *Italian Town, Tokyo*


Looks more japanese with some italian looking design elements and paintworks.


----------



## Stansfield (Jun 14, 2009)

Kansai, Õsaka


----------



## bakasaurus (Jan 16, 2009)

Yubara, Okayama










Slopes of Mt. Daisen, Tottori


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice fall contrast in Yubara.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Kishiwada Danjiri*

*Kishiwada city, Osaka*

















The festival began in 1703 when the Daimyo of Kishiwada, Okabe Nagayasu , prayed to Shinto gods for an abundant harvest at Fushimi Inari-taisha, Kyoto


----------



## Stansfield (Jun 14, 2009)

Since my last post didnt work


Kansai, Õsaka


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*a view of Kofu basin from a park in Yamanashi city*.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Kotohira town, Kagawa*

*Kotohira town*


















Kagawa prefecture


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Dojima(堂島）,Osaka
The Dojima Rice Market and *the Origins of Futures Trading*


http://harvardbusiness.org/product/...ns-of-futures-/an/709044-PDF-ENG?N=4294934864



> The Dōjima Rice Exchange (堂島米市場, Dōjima kome ichiba, 堂島米会所, Dōjima kome kaisho), located in Osaka,
> was the center of Japan's system of rice brokers,
> which developed independently and privately in the Edo period and would be seen as the forerunners to a modern banking system.
> It was first established in 1697, officially sanctioned, sponsored and organized by the shogunate in 1773, reorganized in 1868,
> and dissolved entirely in 1939, being absorbed into the Government Rice Agency


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Shimizu, Shizuoka 









Tomei highway


----------



## Astronaut from Mars (May 28, 2008)

I really like japanese drawings and paintings! Superb!


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Aokigahara Sea of Trees, Yamanashi


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

^^ I've been there once to do night-speleology. It was awesome!


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

ikari said:


> ^^ I've been there once to do night-speleology. It was awesome!


Night?
It is also a popular place for suicides, reportedly the world's second most popular suicide location after San Francisco's Golden Gate Bridgehno:

Izumo Shrine, Shimane

There is no knowledge of exactly when Izumo-taisha was built,
but a record compiled around 950 (Heian period) describes the shrine as the highest building, 
reaching approximately 48 meters




















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ID6lAOCYZwc


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yanagawa city, Fukuoka































> Yanagawa is popular with Japanese tourists because of its 470 km of wide canals.
> old yanagawa city's canal included is 930Km length


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

castermaild55 said:


> Night?
> It is also a popular place for suicides, reportedly the world's second most popular suicide location after San Francisco's Golden Gate Bridgehno:


I know it! But I did it with professionals from the Whole Earth Nature School of Fujinomiya, I have friends working there  It was a really nice and a lil' bit scary experience


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

*Osaka*

 ------------------------------------>


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

^^ Really nice shot from the observatory of the Umeda Building *__*


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

The city of Kure, Hiroshima


----------



## Batista12 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice thread  .


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures. kay:


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

*Osaka*

scroll ----------->


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice pano, but what city is this?? :dunno:


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

beautiful pic


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> ^^ Nice pano, but what city is this?? :dunno:


Osaka ... sorry


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sapporo, Hokkaido




























Sapporo night view


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Kinkaku ji (Temple of the Golden Pavilion), Kyoto,*










Ben Pipe


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nie pictures. kay:


----------



## Cronnox (Dec 15, 2009)

:dance2:


----------



## Ale512 (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow.....que fotazas :cheers:


----------



## rav00 (Jun 21, 2009)

omg Sapporo rocks!
thanks for the pics


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

The land of Togakushi Ninja - Togakushi, Nagano



















*The land of Togakushi Ninja*


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

the last plece of Kamikaze pilots- Chiran, Kagoshima

Chiran Samurai town






































































































































'My Thoughts' The will of Kamikaze Pilot.






http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fc/Chiran_high_school_girls_wave_kamikaze_pilot.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Suwa, Nagano




















































































http://nonky.6.ql.bz/topics/onbashira2/onbashira2.html






Onbashira










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kbhyKxwJYU


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sendai, Miyagi
















































































































Sendai City


----------



## Modern World (Jun 13, 2009)

Japan is nice ,that's ture,clean,modern,the people working very hard,yes it's good.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Modern World said:


> Japan is nice ,that's ture,clean,modern,the people working very hard,yes it's good.


hey thanks

_ Yuzawa, Niigata_






























FUJI ROCK FESTIVAL


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow!!! Could somebody give a google link for this top? :nuts:



castermaild55 said:


>


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

New York Morning said:


> Wow!!! Could somebody give a google link for this top? :nuts:













*Mt. Okura*

http://maps.google.co.jp/maps?hl=ja...ent=3,0x5f0ad61f606be599:0x615ed3c78994a9d6,0


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks! amazing view from m))


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

素晴らしい映像、私はあなたの国の訪問を楽しみにしている!


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

Kiyomizu Dera, Kyoto


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Kobe


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Kyoto


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Hiroshima


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Okinawa








http://www.japancycling.org/v2/aguide/okinawa/img/okinawa-b.jpg


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

^^ Where is that?

札幌市,Sapporo









Originally posted by Srdjan Adamovic


----------



## snow is red (May 7, 2007)

Japan is as beautiful as Sakura.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

snow is red said:


> Japan is as beautiful as Sakura.


Kyoto Sakura


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

NihonKitty said:


> ^^ Where is that?


Kyoto









Heian Jingu, Kyoto


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

大阪湾, Osaka Bay


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

Fushimi INari, Kyoto


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

Yamanashi Prefecture (3 pictures in 1 picture sorry)








From Castermaild


----------



## giangpro (Sep 7, 2008)

Very very nice pics... thanks for sharing.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

_Island of ???_-Watakano-jima, Mie
Even the police cannot investigate them because of island. Be careful ...


















http://maps.google.co.jp/maps?f=q&s...4127,136.86892&spn=0.013603,0.043774&t=h&z=15


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like Sapporo and Osaka at night. Regards.*


----------



## Ramonx2 (Aug 1, 2007)

Olympique_Lyonnais said:


>


Amazing shot! I love it!


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

nice picture of the everyday


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Hakata, Fukuoka*

delete


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks, castermaild san! :cheers:


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^

beautiful photos and nice videos...


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

castermaild55 said:


> *Namahage*


Kowaii :lol:


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice panoramas of Morioka city!! :applause:


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*snow country*

delete


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great shots but don't forget to credit the photographers! Thanks!


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*The Japanese imperial year 2671*

delete


----------



## Yang Xangai (Apr 1, 2009)

I absolutely love the traditional japanese parties.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Naked mov..Okayama*

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*1300 years old Skyline ,Nara*

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Tsumago Old Town Street and Inns*

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*MagomeJuku*

delete


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

Woow really beautiful towns on Nakasendou road!
I didn't know that!! Thank for share that nice information


----------



## smarne (Apr 8, 2010)

Hermosas fotos.


----------



## juan9463 (Jul 24, 2009)

^^un hispano por aquí!!!!!  que gusto.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Sapporo snow festival*

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Tokaido line*

delete


----------



## Eins4 (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice photos


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*四国の八十八カ所巡り Shikoku 88-temple pilgrimage*

delete


----------



## jlee (Jul 19, 2008)

castermaild55 said:


>


All I can think about after seeing this photo is Slam Dunk (anime).


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

I want to do the 88 temples pilgrinage. I hope I could do it before die 

Enoden (Enoshima Dentetsu) is pure love *__*


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

this thread is breathtaking... I adore it!

What a lovely country


----------



## helorider14 (Sep 16, 2010)

The famous gate of Miyajima


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

wish to work and stay in japan for short term.


----------



## helorider14 (Sep 16, 2010)

khoojyh said:


> wish to work and stay in japan for short term.


you will definitely love it! I'm a gaijin here, been in Japan for four years already.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

bakasaurus said:


> Iriomote Island, Ryukyus



Beautiful....


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ Great video and picture! :applause:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

TOKACHI / Hokkaido


十勝平野 / Tokachi Plain by sei.cs12, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Naitai Plateau / Hokkaido


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Firefly*

delete


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice videos and pics.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## blanco82 (Jul 17, 2011)

samurai is amazing,i like them


----------



## blanco82 (Jul 17, 2011)

i love japan


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

北海道色風景 / Hokkaido Color Landscapes


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Tenjin Matsuri, Osaka*

delete


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

★ KAMIKOCHI


----------



## skykings (Jun 29, 2011)

Shaun T is the creator and coach of definitely one of the most extremely demanding workouts around: insanity workout schedule.
I love my cheap longchamp outlet storebag! My boyfriend acquired my mates to chip in for it my previous birthday for the reason 

that I needed it so poorly. It really is long lasting, stain resistant, and really trendy! I use it for varsity, purchasing, and heading out since it matches nearly every thing 

: )

Noon, she went straight into the kitchen, ready to do lunch.Out of the blue, named Jerry the mouse to leap out from someplace. Possibly Jerry is extremely hungry, and would like to discover some tasty food. Unfortunately, Jerry does not know there is a cat in the home of Lisa. Jerry saw a bag of tasty bread, he saw that nasty cat named Bob. Jerry would like to locate a location to hide themselves.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

★ Shichirigahama



Shichirigahama Beach-1 by Hiroo_Fbunno1, on Flickr


Shichirigahama Beach-4 by Hiroo_Fbunno1, on Flickr


Shichirigahama Beach-20 by Hiroo_Fbunno1, on Flickr


Shichirigahama Beach-21 by Hiroo_Fbunno1, on Flickr


Shichirigahama Beach-26 by Hiroo_Fbunno1, on Flickr


Shichirigahama Beach-27 by Hiroo_Fbunno1, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Shichirigahama Beach-28 by Hiroo_Fbunno1, on Flickr


Shichirigahama Beach-33 by Hiroo_Fbunno1, on Flickr


Shichirigahama Beach-35 by Hiroo_Fbunno1, on Flickr


Shichirigahama Beach-37 by Hiroo_Fbunno1, on Flickr


Shichirigahama Beach-80 by Hiroo_Fbunno1, on Flickr


Shichirigahama Beach-84 by Hiroo_Fbunno1, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Shichirigahama Beach-86 by Hiroo_Fbunno1, on Flickr


Shichirigahama Beach-96 by Hiroo_Fbunno1, on Flickr


Shichirigahama Beach-99 by Hiroo_Fbunno1, on Flickr


Shichirigahama Beach-115 by Hiroo_Fbunno1, on Flickr


Shichirigahama Beach-134 by Hiroo_Fbunno1, on Flickr


Shichirigahama Beach-136 by Hiroo_Fbunno1, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

★ Tottori Sand Dunes











Tottori Sand Dunes by fezma43, on Flickr


Japan 20-18 by Fifi 喵, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

R0017633 by f.yamada, on Flickr


R0017632 by f.yamada, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Deanb said:


> awesome


Thank you

★ Hirosaki Neputa Festival


----------



## pinkpanther (Mar 30, 2005)

japon by bdebaca, on Flickr


----------



## sheidy (Oct 13, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheidy1989/6011251033/in/photostream/
Kanematsu auditorium（兼松講堂）,Kunitachi, Tokyo


----------



## PKPHUKET (Dec 24, 2010)

pinkpanther said:


> japon by bdebaca, on Flickr


Oh... Very nice pic,amazing japan :banana::banana: Thank.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

★ Nagaoka Fireworks Festival









http://www.yakei-kabegami.com/cgi-bin/kabegami/20908.html


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

pinkpanther said:


> japon by bdebaca, on Flickr



Love this shot.....


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

★ Sendai Tanabata Festival


仙台七夕まつり2日目 by genpi215, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

★ Nasu


Lily / Lilium / 百合(ユリ) by TANAKA Juuyoh (田中十洋), on Flickr


View / 景色(けしき) by TANAKA Juuyoh (田中十洋), on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

★ Izumo Hinomisaki Lighthouse


出雲日御碕灯台 by katsuzin13, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## ninehills123456 (Aug 26, 2011)

can any one post pictures more beatiful steets of japan nature very clean and about fishing tuna fishing 

sushi and even technology technology of japan 

nature most of it amusment parks all etc


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

★ Goshiki-numa（Fukushima）


P1010738 by clipvain, on Flickr


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

I want to visit Japan so badly


----------



## ninehills123456 (Aug 26, 2011)

can any one post pictures more beatiful steets of japan nature very clean and about fishing tuna fishing 

sushi and even technology technology of japan 

nature most of it amusment parks all etc

full fill my wish i want to see sushi resturants and even nature very very nie pictures jaapn nice streets ancient streets which are nice 

and friends can u ad few pitures of japan technology and fishing tuna fishing spots of tuna so all peopel can know when they watch our thread


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

★ Oomagari Fireworks Festival









http://www.yakei-kabegami.com/cgi-bin/kabegami/14817.html


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ Cool 

And I totally forgot about my own post. I did actually come past Tsubojiri, but what I absolutely didn't know is that it's some kind of major destination for train freaks. This video (and countless others on youtube) shows why:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOS3jwYTFuQ

The station is absolutely in the middle of nowhere. Its only reason for existence is that local trains move onto a single-track dead-end siding to let fast trains pass. Afterwards, the local train has to move backwards to be able to get onto the main track again.


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

★ Jigokudani Yaen-Koen


Japan 日本 1974-2009 — Jigokudani Monkey Park 地獄谷野猿公苑 59 by dugspr — Home for Good, on Flickr


----------



## ninehills123456 (Aug 26, 2011)

post new pictures


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

★ Kamiiso-no-Torii


Kamiiso-no-Torii by rynie, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## ninehills123456 (Aug 26, 2011)

such a great country with very bad disasters god


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great pics, as always!!


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

so what is that? a little stream?


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

ah that is interesting... thanks for the info kay:


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

I love how clean those channels are even thou they are in the hearth of the town!


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

.D. said:


> I love how clean those channels are even thou they are in the hearth of the town!


delete


----------



## ninehills123456 (Aug 26, 2011)

i like to see ninja villages and samruira sword s and their temples 

i like to see dragon temples i want to see dragon temples and even fishing ports 

and sumo culture sumo villages sumo houses and their habits all relating and even ninja and even karate


----------



## ninehills123456 (Aug 26, 2011)

post new pictures


----------



## kkatrinakaif830 (Sep 8, 2011)

thanks Nice picture japan


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Japan landscape*

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Sendai airport→ airport, tokyo(x4)*

delete


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics on posts # 883 and 887.....thanks.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Yokohama F1*

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Tsutenkaku(通天閣）、Osaka*

delete


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

DSC_0434 by koyaman3422, on Flickr


DSC_0439 by koyaman3422, on Flickr


DSC_0440 by koyaman3422, on Flickr


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

HoT


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Autumn beauty in Kyoto


Autumn beauty in Kyoto [ part.1 ] by Kiyo Photography, on Flickr


Autumn beauty in Kyoto [ part.2 ] by Kiyo Photography, on Flickr


Autumn beauty in Kyoto [ part.3 ] by Kiyo Photography, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Autumn beauty in Kyoto [ part.4 ] by Kiyo Photography, on Flickr


Autumn beauty in Kyoto [ part.5 ] by Kiyo Photography, on Flickr


Autumn beauty in Kyoto [ part.6 ] by Kiyo Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

<3


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Jizo*

delete


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Autumn beauty in Kyoto [ part.7 ] by Kiyo Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Gorgeous autumn pics from Japan....:cheers2:


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

Great thread thanks for the pictures everyone. Can anyone tell me, what interesting wild-life can you find in Japan, especially wild-life that's unique to Japan? Any large carnivores?


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

Japan has the biggest hornet species in the world, the Japanese giant hornet:








(source)

_"Each year in Japan, the human death toll caused by Asian giant hornet stings exceeds that of all other venomous and non-venomous wild animals combined, including wild bears and venomous snakes." (source)_

But that's about it, regarding carnivores bigger than elsewhere. They don't have something like tigers or lions.

Some other animals from Japan:


Mamushi on Kinkazan Island, Japan by Tyger! Tyger!, on Flickr









Toad, own picture









Cicada, own picture

And of course:

Japanese Macaque by seancrane, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Starbucks in Kamakura*

delete


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Sunny day in autumn [part.5] by Kiyo Photography ( very busy ), on Flickr


Sunny day in autumn [part.4] by Kiyo Photography ( very busy ), on Flickr


Sunny day in autumn [part.6] by Kiyo Photography ( very busy ), on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

http://www.byodoin.or.jp/


Byodo-In Temple by juliecao2007, on Flickr


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

^^ This summer it wasn't that red T__T Really nice temple in Uji. south of Kyoto


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

http://www.hanazakura.jp/illumination/syutokenn/sagamikohtml.html

Japan is a season of illuminations. 
Please look at the night view which 3 million LED weaves. 
It is in Sagamiko near Tokyo.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Ancient road sighn*

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Kiso-ji, Tsumago-jyuku, Nagano, Japan


Winter of Japan by Kiyo Photography ( busy ), on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

^^ Great photo's! I think I love Shikoku, it's not too hectic and the landscapes are beautiful.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Shimonada station, Ehime*

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great, really awesome updates from Japan....:cheers2:


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

charming as always!


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Great thread! I watch documentaries about Japan all the time on NHK World, wonderful nature and culture.


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

Japan is really green natural friendly people.
thumbs up great


----------



## Grunnen (Jan 16, 2008)

Suihei hodo - amazing!


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Hakodate(2)*

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Mikuni　ridge*

delete


----------



## JeDarkett (May 1, 2008)

wow is amazing!!! i love this zone, is very beautiful


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Mikuni town, Fukui*

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Hokkaido--aerial view*

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*yokohama China Town*

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Takayama street*

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for sharing all those photos with us, castermaild55 :cheers: All those photos really capture the true spirit of wonderful Japan


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Yokohama driving*

delete


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

really nice images and videos from Japan....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

[delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Ohenro--Shikoku(1)*

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Ohenro--Shikoku(2)*

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Matsuyama, Ehime*

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ginzan Onsen, Yamagata


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Chusonji Temple, Hiraizumi, Iwate


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*ise*

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Izumo Taisha*

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Tsukuba. Ibaraki*

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Nagoya, Aichi*

delete


----------



## SumerianKing (Feb 14, 2012)

castermaild55 said:


> *JR Kizukuri Station*, Aomori
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf lol Ii guess the station designer had a thing for sumerian history. This is the same statue below from Iraq:


----------



## Ingwaeone (Sep 22, 2012)

Cliché?


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

delete


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Nigiri*

delete


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

仙石原 by hashiee, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Kyoto Japan*


嵐山 Kyoto Japan by hashiee, on Flickr


東山 Kyoto Japan by hashiee, on Flickr


落柿舎 Kyoto Japan by hashiee, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*大沢池 Kyoto Japan*


大沢池 Kyoto Japan by hashiee, on Flickr


大覚寺 Kyoto Japan by hashiee, on Flickr


銀閣寺 Kyoto Japan by hashiee, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*YOKOHAMA*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Kyoto*






by WINYEDA


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*kYOTO*






BY WINYEDA


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*KYOTO*






BY WINYEDA


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

よさこい夢まつり2010 YOSAKOI by hashiee, on Flickr


よさこい夢まつり2010 YOSAKOI by hashiee, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Kyoto*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Osaka*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Kyoto*






by winyeda


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*kyoto*


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Matsue city*


matsue_city_19 by cocona28 (DanDan Shimane), on Flickr


matsue_city_02 by cocona28 (DanDan Shimane), on Flickr


matsue_city_08 by cocona28 (DanDan Shimane), on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Matsue Historical Museum*


Matsue Historical Museum (P1000985) by alg24, on Flickr


Matsue Historical Museum (P1000994) by alg24, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Miho Shrine*


美保神社．イベント準備中です。 by wakasan_live, on Flickr


美保神社の神門 by houroumono, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Aoishi Datami Street*


Untitled by *Weston*, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Hakodate, Hokkaido*


Hakodate, Hokkaido by otto_m1, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Gokoku Shrine, Yamaguchi*


Gokoku Shrine, Yamaguchi by otto_m1, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Fujiya Hotel Hakone
*

Fujiya Hotel Hakone by benoist, on Flickr


Fujiya Hotel Hakone by benoist, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Toya - Hokkaido*


Toya - Hokkaido by benoist, on Flickr


Toya - Hokkaido by benoist, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Moerenuma Park*


Moerenuma Park by benoist, on Flickr


Moerenuma Park by benoist, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kyoto






by winyeda


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Sapporo - Hokkaido*


Sapporo - Hokkaido by benoist, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Kagoshima-Chūō Station *







by panacealand


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

kyoto gardens


----------



## asakura (Feb 27, 2013)

brisavoine said:


>


I like this photo.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

lake Hill


Lake Hill by Kat n Kim, on Flickr


R0015842 by canacol, on Flickr


R0015839 by canacol, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

I love Japan


Sakura light-up at Chidoriga-fuchi in Tokyo 千鳥ヶ淵 by Marufish, on Flickr


Sakura Reflections by arcreyes [-ratamahatta-], on Flickr


Sakura Festival by Mr J.Z, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Kyoto












by winyeda


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Shirakawa*






by winyeda


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Shirakawa*


Shirakawa-go. by Jordimp2005, on Flickr


Shirakawa_0090_sm by ebethfitzgerald, on Flickr


Shirakawa_0094_sm by ebethfitzgerald, on Flickr


Shirakawa-go_0149_sm by ebethfitzgerald, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Osaka street life*












by WINYEDA


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Great photos Robhood. kay: I love the short Osaka street life videos as well.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Osaka street life











by winyeda


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Nagoya


Nagoya, Japan by bozenBDJ, on Flickr
(photo is by me; pardon the red lines)


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*The night streets of the city of Miyazaki*


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Okayama, Honshu. by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Osaka street life*






by winyeda


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Osaka






by OsakaNightTube


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Shinjuku.*


IMG_2538 by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

robhood said:


> This is not your thread.
> Who are you? to tell others what they need to do.
> When you only have 17 comments in 3 years ,lol
> 
> ...


....


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Japan in Moonlight by ~Life by the Drop~, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Kagoshima


Kagoshima from Shiroyama Park by ralichte, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Fujinomiyashi - Shizuola Prefecture



＊ by ☁1Q91☁, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Hakone / 箱根町, Kanagawa *













http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8614292743/sizes/l/in/set-72157633151273620/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bellchan/8614131382/sizes/l/in/set-72157633151273620/


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ great shot but please add credit to the photographer.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Yesterday I found this nice picture. Hope, you like it, too:


Epcot: Torii Gate / Japan by Hamilton!, on Flickr


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*Hirosaki Castle in Japan*











:tyty:

credit : _facebook_


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

http://images.seroundtable.com/google-japan-city-view-1368186419.jpg


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*over 17 meters of snowfall in Hokkaido, Japan
*











credit : facebook


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Baratrum: I see that you posting photos in different threads without credits. Please edit them by adding their names or links (all of them) or i will delete those photos


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*Mount Fuji, Japan *













Credit : *FACEBOOK*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*A small temple in Kyoto*



Temple Doorway by Mark Griffith, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nijō Castle / 二条城 in Kyoto*



Noji Interior by Mark Griffith, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

:cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nishi Hongan-ji / 西本願寺 in Kyoto*




Nishi Hongan-ji temple by roger.williams, on Flickr

​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Ginsendai*, Hokkaido Prefecture (?)


Ginsendai in autumn by Giovanni88Ant, on Flickr


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

The Japan Pavilion is part of the World Showcase within Epcot.


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

_MG_9988 par Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

Koya San


_MG_3949 par Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Garden











@Kazuhiro Terasawa


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Yokohama




















@Nobuaki Suzuki


----------



## abdelka37 (Jun 18, 2012)

^^

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great pics guys!


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Otowasan Kiyomizudera










source


----------



## G Callen (Jan 3, 2013)

SumerianKing said:


> wtf lol Ii guess the station designer had a thing for sumerian history. This is the same statue below from Iraq:


That's not Sumerian. They're ancient Japanese (Jomon) statues called *Dogu*



> Dogū (土偶?) are small humanoid and animal figurines made during the late Jōmon period (14,000–400 BC) of prehistoric Japan.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dogū


----------



## G Callen (Jan 3, 2013)

*Shirakawa-go, Gifu*


Shirakawa-go by rorro160279, on Flickr


Shirakawago Ogimachi view 060109 #3 by tsuda, on Flickr

At an average of around 1,055 cm (415") a year, Shirakawa-go is one of the snowiest places in the world. The thatching of the traditional houses is done every few years and it's a communal activity, with most villagers pitching in.


----------



## G Callen (Jan 3, 2013)

robhood said:


> *Moerenuma Park*
> 
> 
> Moerenuma Park by benoist, on Flickr


Wow this picture brings back so many memories. I used to ride my bike past those houses every summer when I was in high school. Thanks for posting!


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Mount Fuji* at sunrise.


Mt.Fuji at sunrise by mikaest.777, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Mount Fuji *in the background w/ a surfer.


a surfer and his footmarks. by cate♪, on Flickr


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Yokohama










Yokohama Landmark Tower









@Tsuruta Yoshiki


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

^^ that giant monster tower is awesome!!!!!! sugoi!


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

G Callen said:


> *Shirakawa-go, Gifu*
> 
> 
> Shirakawa-go by rorro160279, on Flickr
> ...


Amazing and cool! truly a World Heritage Site


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

^^ i literally got goosebumps and slightly fell in tears when people gathered in volunteering to preserve the precious heritage. That sense of camaraderie is just so inspiring. Banzai Nippon! Banzai Shirakawa-go!


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy 55th Anniversary Tokyo Tower! Banzai! Banzai! Banzai!


by Dino Quinzani


by Sandro Bisaro


by Chema Santiago


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*By Skyscrapercity*


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!!!* :cheers:









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...358953930797041.105405.100000473124650&type=1


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Osaka*, Osaka Prefecture


Osaka Castle Memories (2) by peaceful-jp-scenery, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Nara, Nara Prefecture*



















Todai-ji


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Kyoto*











@Haruka Suzuki


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Mt. Fuji*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11087188864/


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Tokyo​*








http://famouswonders.com/wp-content/gallery/mount-fuji/tokyo-sunset-mount-fuji-visible-background.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Kyoto’s Hirano Shrine​*







http://l2.yimg.com/bt/api/res/1.2/MhJj0hqov6BuAO9_wX64kQ--/YXBwaWQ9eW5ld3M7Y2g9MTM2Mjtjcj0xO2N3PTIwNDg7ZHg9MDtkeT0wO2ZpPXVsY3JvcDtoPTYzMjtxPTc1O3c9OTUw/http://l.yimg.com/os/publish-images/news/2013-12-17/05e88abd-1639-4b31-af4d-bd13637ac6b3_07-Cherry-Blossoms.jpg​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Omachi 1-Chome, Kamakura-shi*, Kanagawa Prefecture


Bamboo by lorenzoviolone, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Tennoji*, Osaka, Osaka Prefecture


Reflection of Abeno Harukas by Giovanni88Ant, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Tokyo​*








https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1655966_10151901645361752_523646621_n.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Tokyo​*


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

^^Que bella foto!! Very Good!! めちゃめちゃすき！！:applause::nocrook:


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

Waka-matsuri, Wakayama


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

_MG_7694 par Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

_MG_7806 par Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Mt.Fuji*









http://photohito.com/photo/223984/


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

Beautiful ....


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

Meoto Iwa


_MG_9689 par Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Nagano*









http://photohito.com/photo/3373812/


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

_MG_0245 par Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*HYOGO*









http://photohito.com/photo/2941890/


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

Abeno harukas ... par Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*TOKYO*









http://japan.digitaldj-network.com/articles/10205.html


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

^^Wahooo!!!! いってみたいな～～！！　この島どこ？:applause:


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

^^ It's *TOKYO*

Aoga-shima

https://www.google.com/maps/place/A...2!3m1!1s0x606ab9ed45544395:0xca827233a1c24f46


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Oita*









http://photohito.com/photo/2660015/


----------



## seemchecho (Oct 21, 2012)

hamasaki said:


> ^^ It's *TOKYO*
> 
> Aoga-shima
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/A...2!3m1!1s0x606ab9ed45544395:0xca827233a1c24f46


ありがとう！！　めちゃめちゃきれいだ、ぜったいながいやすみとれったら　かならずいきます！！


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Nagano*









http://photohito.com/photo/3451982/


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Nagano*









http://photohito.com/photo/3205867/


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Nagano*









http://pds.exblog.jp/pds/1/201011/04/70/e0214470_21575510.jpg


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Doya Rice Terraces, Matsuura-shi, Nagasaki Prefecture










Doya Rice Terraces by Agustin Rafael Reyes via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kyoto Koyo by Agustin Rafael Reyes via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kazuno-shi, Akita Prefecture









Beauty In Chaos by Agustin Rafael Reyes via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Takko-machi, Aomori Prefecture









Burning Tree by Agustin Rafael Reyes via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kaigandori 1 Chome, Yokohama-shi, Kanagawa Prefecture









Yokohama Nights by Agustin Rafael Reyes via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Biei-cho, Hokkaido Prefecture










Bluer than Blue by Agustin Rafael Reyes via flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sendai, Miyagi


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Fonari Park, Atami

Фонари в парке японского города Атами подсвечивают осеннюю листву. 
Lights in the park of the Japanese city of Atami illuminated autumn foliage. 

Photo by/ .Автор фото: Masahiko Futami - National Geographic Россия


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

double post


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Aomori*








http://photohito.com/photo/3675728/


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Aomori*









http://photohito.com/photo/576655/


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

Tottori - Tottori Sand Dunes








http://photohito.com/photo/3013514/


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Kumamoto*








http://photohito.com/photo/3683145/


----------



## hamasaki (Apr 22, 2008)

*Yamaguchi*








http://photohito.com/photo/1839774/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mt. Fuji*



Morning of ranch by shinichiro*, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Tokyo Tower RED*

Tokyo Tower RED by counteragent, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## protoman (Nov 4, 2010)

Simply amazing! You guys are so lucky. Wish I could be there 
More pictures


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Osaka










Source


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Golden Temple, Kyoto *

Golden Temple, Kyoto (2) by furgaljoe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Devil Spring by Joseph Trinh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hot Spring by Joseph Trinh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

2014_the daily street scene_249(the scene of Incoming and Outgoing) by kamafuji, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

top by nikolatodi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo City at night by stepforward2009, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

marunouchi by nikolatodi, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sapporo, Hokkaido

幌見峠のラベンダー畑 by hisashi saikachi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Osaka,









http://1x.com/photo/40563


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Toll Gate


Toll Gate by OiMax, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Tokyu-Toyoko Tunnel


Tokyu-Toyoko Tunnel by Matt-san, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Hanshin Expressway


Hanshin Expressway by timtram, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Chūgoku Expressway


Chūgoku Expressway near Chūgoku-Toyonaka IC in Toyonaka,Osaka,Japan 2009/5/2 by special-rapid223, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Bayshore Route


bayshore route by Ben*, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Himeji-jo*


Himeji-jo, Japan by JH_1982, on Flickr​


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

A skyline

3248-ryoanji-720 by sfmthd, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mount Fuji

Pearl Fuji by shinichiro*_back, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*The Higashi-Hennazaki Cape, Miyako Island, Okinawa*









Tropical colors by Teruhide Tomori, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Notojima Island, Nanao, Ishikawa pref.

Houses by Teruhide Tomori, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Jōshin'etsu-kōgen National Park, Nagano Prefecture*


妝點蒼谷 Festooned ~ 南志賀 ， R292號公路眺望 万座山 & 松川上流谷地 @ Shiga Kogen 志賀高原, 長野~ by PS兔~兔兔兔~, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Aomori

Pretty But Deadly. Ladies Like Pink Arrows. Over 5,000 visits to this image. Thank you. by Glenn Waters ぐれんin Japan., on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice updates from Japan.....!


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Red line by shinichiro*, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Oirase Falls Creek, Aomori Prefecture*


林澗滝舞 ~雲井の滝 of Oirase Keiryu 奧入瀨溪流~ by PS兔~兔兔兔~, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

One goal Two lives by Linc ~, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

the bridge of Dancing Crane....Tsuruta town, Aomori









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1419515942.jpg


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Hanami-yama, Fukushma Prefecture*


Sakura - Beautiful Fukushima by takay, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*White Beard Waterfall, Biei, Hokkaido Prefecture*









White Beard Waterfall 白ひげの滝 by Sharleen Chao, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

one of oldest camphor tree, Takeo city, Saga









http://morimori.txt-nifty.com/kyusyu/saga_kusu/kawako7_01.jpg


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

The Year Ahead by Suzuki san, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Railway station of Shimogo-machi, Fukushima Prefecture*


Railway station of a rural town, North Japan by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Kawasaki, Kanagawa

ukishima_view by Ken OHYAMA, on Flickr


----------



## martiniMX (Jan 6, 2015)

japan! beautiful


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

The road of laputa　,Aso city, Kumamoto 









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1420798677.jpg


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo Twilight 178 by Harimau Kayu (AKA Sumatra-Tiger), on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Snow country..Niigata

Women of Snowy Country by mikkabozz, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Kinkaku, Kyoto*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Osaka*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Umahori Station, Kameoka, Kyoto Prefecture*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Osaka*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Osaka Castle*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Osaka Castle's Park*










Source










Source










Source


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Chin-don-Ya..traditional Japanese band of sandwich board advertisers
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chindon'ya

International Chin-don-ya. a band of musical sandwichpersons. 国際的ちんどん屋 by bici.kiya, on Flickr









http://asutamu.betoku.jp/image/IMG_5801.jpg


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tokyo view from Sky Tree Tower!* Oshiage, Tokyo

_9030179 by Live Action Hero / Michele Marcolin, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Tokyo


DSC07253_S by Konrad Lembcke, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Japan (Hello Kitty) 80 Yen stamp

great stamp Nippon Japan (Hello Kitty) 80 Yen timbre Japon postage selo Japón sello francobolli Giappone почтовая марка Япония pullar Japonya 邮票 倭国 Wōguó Briefmarken Japan Nippon timbre stamp selo franco bollo postage porto sellos marka briefmarke franco by stampolina, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Todai-ji, Nara









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1331208447.jpg


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kabira Bay Beach, Ishigaki Island, Okinawa

Scenic landscape of Japan by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bamboo forest, Arashiyama, Kyoto Prefecture*


竹林の道 - 嵯峨野 ／ Bamboo Street - Sagano by Active-U, on Flickr


----------



## Kintoy (Apr 20, 2009)

Hakuba, Nagano Prefecture


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> *Bamboo forest, Arashiyama, Kyoto Prefecture*
> 
> 
> 竹林の道 - 嵯峨野 ／ Bamboo Street - Sagano by Active-U, on Flickr


Wow...I have to give u dancing banana...This is beautiful! Well Done..

:banana:


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

plum tree, Inabe city, Mie

いなべの梅まつり by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Abenobashi Terminal Building Skyscraper (Abeno Harukas), Osaka*

ABENO MIX by Giovanni88Ant, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Osaka*

大阪 2014 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

東大阪JCT by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Yokohama*


Yokohama Skyline by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Svensk04 (Jan 21, 2015)

Yokohama is just impressive! :drool:


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Minamiaizu　town, Fukushima 

Morning of the buckwheat field by shinichiro*, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Takachiho Gorge, Miyazaki Prefecture*









高 千 穗 峽 by Wilson Au, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Misasa, Tottori Prefecture*


TOTTORI DAYS ~ Misasa Hot Spring Town 三朝温泉郷 by junog007, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Tsukuba, Ibaragi

Typhoon approaching, Tsukuba-san, Japan by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

a sanctuary

asylum:結界 by TommyOshima, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tokyo*


Ohhh Tokyo how I love thee by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Mount Iizuna, Nagano, Nagano Prefecture*

Today we went to our very first ski in #izunakougen #Japan. We enjoy ski and the beautiful #landscape. by davidsmini111, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Otagi Nenbutsu-ji, Arashiyama, Kyoto, Japan*

Otagi Nenbutsu-ji by ScottSimPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Nagano*

In #nagano #japan where is famous for seeing monkeys enjoy the hot spring! Please following, I'll upload more amazing photos! by davidsmini111, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Byōbugaura, Chiba*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/eriko-japan/6077694753









http://jm1dvi.cocolog-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/004_1.jpg


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Oirase River, Aomori Prefecture*


OIRASE DAYS by junog007, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

Tokyo City Night View by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Osaka Castle*









Autumn Colors at Osaka Castle by Nobutoshi Akao, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tokyo*


東京＿森美術館觀景台 by 蔡藍迪, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Osaka-Kobe

Bird's-eye View around Osaka From "Kikuseidai" near the top of Mt. Maya, Kobe by akirat2011, on Flickr

From "Kikuseidai" near the Top of Mt. Maya, Kobe by akirat2011, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/techn...q2rBap-q2rpU8-qVVZ4Q-q2dXAb-qY9QQ3-qY5jrp----


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Matsumoto-shi, Nagano Prefecture*


Summer reflection by shinichiro*, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

A Midsummer's Night in Tokyo by GinsBlue2, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Higashi-Hennazaki Cape, Miyako Island, Okinawa Prefecture*









The Coral Reef by Teruhide Tomori, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ōmihachiman, Shiga Prefecture*


Hachimanyama Ropeway by rangaku1976, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

koumyouzenji temple in Fukuoka,Japan

光明禅寺　koumyouzenji temple in Fukuoka,Japan by najizy, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ninen-zaka, Kyoto*


Ninen-zaka Path (二年坂) in Summer by どこでもいっしょ, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Mita 3 Chome, Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture*

A Diverging Point by 45tmr, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Nagano-shi, Nagano Prefecture*

Broken Promises by arcreyes [-ratamahatta-], on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Iidabashi, Chiyoda, Tokyo*

Iidabashi by j_arlecchino, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Nagoya*

大須 万松寺通 by bohem-tom, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tokyo*


Sunset over Tokyo Tower by どこでもいっしょ, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Kyoto,

The Kyoto, Japan by tourismlandscapes, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Shuheki-en Garden of Sanzen-in Temple, Shiga Prefecture*


Shuheki-en Garden of Sanzen-in Temple by rangaku1976, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Mount Fuji, Shizuoka and Yamanashi prefectures*










Source


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Yokohama at night*


Yokohama at Night by ♥ Spice (^_^), on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Odaiba Bridge (お台場橋), Tokyo
also known as Rainbow Bridge*


Odaiba Bridge by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr


----------



## roxanwright (Apr 17, 2014)

I can't wait to visit Japan a few months from now. The pics on this thread are making me all the more excited. Can't wait to post a few pics soon.


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Togetsukyo Bridge, Kyoto*


Togetsu-kyo Bridge by noriko1984, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Osaka Castle*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*De Beers Ginza Building ,Tokyo*

De Beers Ginza Building by Taku SAKANOUE, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sotobanari Island, Okinawa Prefecture*


Tropical paradise of the Yaeyama islands in Japanese winter, Okinawa by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Shiga Highlands, Nagano Prefecture*


秋樹之唄 ~ 平床 ヒラトコ @ Shiga Kogen 志賀高原, 長野~ by PS兔~兔兔兔~, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Chureito Pagoda, Fujiyoshida-shi, Yamanashi Prefecture, Japan*

HDR from Chureito Pagoda by Melvin Yue, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Adachi Museum of Art, Yasugi, Shimane Prefecture*


The most beautiful garden (1) by peaceful-jp-scenery, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Yokohama*









The starting point of my night view photography by takashi hibino, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Dotonbori, Osaka*

Dotonbori business street by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Toyama*


立山連峰 by yuki_alm_misa, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Osaka Aquarium by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tsuki-numa, Tsuta marsh, Aomori Prefecture*


秋，浪漫 Phoenix ~蔦七沼，月沼 Tsuki-numa of Tsuta marsh ~ by PS兔~兔兔兔~, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Osaka*


土佐堀川 by yiming1218, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Shiraito Falls 白糸の滝*
Fujinomiya, Japan


Refreshing~ by ♥ Spice (^_^), on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Osaka*

Shinsekai by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Aso Kujū National Park, Ōita Prefecture*


Aso-Kuju National Park, Kyushu by williamcho, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Umeda 3 Chome, Osaka-shi, Osaka Prefecture*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Kyoto, Kyoto Prefecture
*
The Soul of Kyoto || Japan by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Jigokudani Monkey Park, Shimotakai, Nagano Prefecture*


Snow Monkey Park, Jigokudani, Nagano by hanks studio, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tokyo*


tokyo at night by albert dros, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Mount Kiso Ontake, Gifu Prefecture*


Lighting up the cloud by Yoshia-Y, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Green Tea, Kikugawa, Shizuoka Prefecture*


Green Tea Sunset by /\ltus, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Nagasaki*


Sunset in Nagasaki by oleg.vinz, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Boats in Aomori Prefecture*


Sakura Boats (Hirosaki Japan). © Glenn Waters.. Over 11,000 visits to this photo. Thank you. by Glenn Waters ぐれんin Japan., on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Osaka*


大阪市夜景 Osaka Cityscape by hanks studio, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Matsuzaki-cho, Shizuoka Prefecture*


Fishing with Fujisan by @Mahalarp, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tokyo*


Shinjuku Kabukicho by Dan in Mars, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Senpiro waterfall, Yakushima Island, Kagoshima Prefecture*


Immense granite monolith covered with jungle, Yakushima, Japan by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Itoigawa-shi, Niigata Prefecture*


Afternoon of Hakuba-Oike by shinichiro*, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Shakotan Peninsula, Hokkaido Prefecture*


2014/09/01 神威岬 by yk-creatures, on Flickr[


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kobe*


kobe by Lun Lun Kwan, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Niigata*


Shinano River, Niigata by Suzuki san, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo station Marunouchi gate by salmo_mykiss, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Hakodate*


Hakodate - Mt. Hakodate [Explored] by ジェイリー, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Onomichi, Hiroshima Prefecture*


outtakes 2012 #11 (Onomichi, Hiroshima) by Marser, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Temple of Spring, Kawagoe-shi, Saitama*

Naka-in Temple of Spring by chibitomu, on Flickr


----------



## *Tomodachi Maikeru* (Apr 16, 2015)

Some amazing photos here, I will be going to Japan in 3 months.

I hope to add some photos of my own.


----------



## *Tomodachi Maikeru* (Apr 16, 2015)

A photo I took on a previous trip, one of my favorites.


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Jyoujyakkou-ji Temple, Kyoto*

多宝塔 - 紅葉の常寂光寺 ／ Jyoujyakkou-ji Temple by Active-U, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/all_nations/imgs/2/6/26b681b9.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Kyoto palace









http://sea.ap.teacup.com/nikkeif/img/1336983520.jpg


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tokyo*:

Tokyo at Dusk by Yukinori Hasumi photography, on Flickr

Mori Tower (Tokio) by Diario de un Mentiroso, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

http://blog-imgs-17.fc2.com/k/y/u/kyujikundesu/P5071167_R+.jpg


----------



## Leesome (Sep 7, 2005)

Kyoto, Nov 2015


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Nagoya*


Nagoya Expressway by spiraldelight, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

http://blog-imgs-86.fc2.com/j/i/p/jipangnet/fc2blog_2016011919423757f.jpg


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Japan. March 11. 14:46. by Matt Lindén, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Illuminations from Japan by Brendan Bowen, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Mt Fuji & Chureito Pagoda (忠霊塔) by Peter Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Nagasaki

Panoramic View of Nagasaki City from Mount Inasa by inefekt69, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Untitled by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Completely Mysterious Foggy Day by Jase Hill, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Spring at Kasuga Shrine by ScottSimPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Seven Days of Japan (01/07) by Bob Prosser, on Flickr


----------



## Rau737 (Apr 2, 2013)

wonderful pictures , thank you very much to all who contribute !!


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Night Parade - Narita Gion Festival 2014 by Satoshi Kawase, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

天空の城　ﾗﾋﾟｭﾀの道 by E-Merry's, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

富士山 by Tomoaki Nishi, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Fantastic fog with Joriginal Japanese landscape (ILCE-6000 + SEL24240) by Tadanori Inoue, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Nozoriko lake, Gunma

Lake of Nozoriko 7 (the final pic.) by Crezalyn Nerona Uratsuji, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ogawa falls, Kagoshima

Ogawa falls, Kagoshima, Southern mainland Japan by Sam Spicer, on Flickr

Beautiful waterfall in Kyushu, Japan by Sam Spicer, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Amami, Kagoshima

Amami Oshima from above, tropical Japan by Sam Spicer, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yume no TsuriBashi, Shizuoka

Yume no TsuriBashi - Suspension Bridge in Kawanehoncho - Japan by 健三 門脇, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Rainy Night in Kyoto.

Rainy Night in Kyoto. by toshyie katsuyama, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Shikinejima, Tokyo

Super calm cove beach perfect for children, Tokyo, Shikinejima by Ippei & Janine Naoi, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Kawaguchiko town , Yamanashi

Panoramic Kawaguchiko by Mahalarp Teeradechyothin, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hakodate. Hokkaido

The Most Beautiful Road in The World by Howtonwhyton, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Tsunoshima, Yamaguchi

Glittering bridge to the island [Tsuno-Shima] by Yohsuke Ikebuchi, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Sunset into Fuji by Daniel Welch, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Zao, Yamagata









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lenchung/22918207936/


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Niijima, tokyo

The Flight of Apollo by Spreng Ben, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ginzan onsen , Yamagata

銀山溫泉 by 追走 上等, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Shinjuku, Tokyo

Shinjuku by Spreng Ben, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

Kofu, Yamanashi









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kritayuga/11146011956/


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

West Tokyo

City Hall with a view... by Sebastian Voigt, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

A karate Dojo , Okinawa

Okinawan Karate Sensei Kevin by Pete Leong, on Flickr


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

A pickles store in Kyoto

Store by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

hashigui-iwa-surise-v1.0 by Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

Nachi, Hi no matsuri by Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

東京 2015 by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

_MG_8495 by Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

_MG_7329 by Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

HARUKAS 300 by Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

Wakamatsuri by Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

_MG_7714 by Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

_MG_6484 by Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Matsumoto Castle*
Matsumoto Castle, Japan by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2016)

*Kinkaku-ji*


golden kyoto by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Marounuchi in Tokyo:

Tokyo's Marounuchi business district by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Aogashima Island* 

The town of Aogashima is located inside this active volcano , which has another volcano inside of it. It is currently home to around 200 Japanese people.
It is not known exactly when the earliest people inhabited this volcanic island, but it was mentioned in writings from around 1650 when the volcano erupted. The last time it erupted was in 1785, and it took the lives of nearly half of the population of 320 people. The only way to get to this town is by helicopter.




View from the eastern off of Aogashima by Makoto Harada, on Flickr


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Kyoto*
Kyoto city far view by M Stick, on Flickr
Red by M Stick, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Shirakawa Village 白川村* - Ōno District, Gifu Prefecture
20130216-131158-PENTAX K-7-飛騨高山.jpg by TOMOYUKI TSUCHIGAMI, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Mount Fuji 富士山* - Fujikawaguchiko, Yamanashi Prefecture
Mount Fuji 富士山 by banzainetsurfer, on Flickr


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

春の山王祭 [haru no Sanno matsuri | Sanno festival in spring], 高山市 [Takayama-shi | Takayama city], 岐阜県 [Gifu-ken | Gifu prefecture]
geo:36.14005,137.25911


Sanno Matsuri, Takayama (高山 - 春の山王祭) by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Mt. Sakurajima, Kagoshima Prefecture*



IMG_2290 by Le Roi du Londres, on Flickr​


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Tokyo tower 東京鐵塔*, Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture
Tokyo tower 東京鐵塔｜東京遊記 Tokyo trip by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Okayama Castle 岡山城*, Okayama, Okayama Prefecture
4P7A0565.jpg by Oras et Marie, on Flickr
4P7A0431.jpg by Oras et Marie, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Kumano Hongū Taisha 熊野本宮大社*, Tanabe, Wakayama Prefecture
Kumano hongu taisha by Oras et Marie, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Nikkō Tōshō-gū 日光東照宮*, Nikko-shi, Tochigi Prefecture
Untitled by H. Mark, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Kinzan Kōzan-ji 金山功山寺*, Shimonoseki, Yamaguchi Prefecture
JAPON JOKAMACHI CHOFU Kozanji temple by Jacqueline GROUARD, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Sōraku-en 相楽園*, Kobe, Hyogo Prefecture 
Sōraku-en - 相楽園 by Daniele, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Daigo-ji Pond 醍醐寺の弁天堂*, Kyoto, Kyoto Prefecture
Daigo-ji Pond 醍醐寺の弁天堂 by Patrick Vierthaler, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Kushida-jinja 櫛田神社*, Fukuoka
KUSHIDA SHRINE by Hsuanya Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Shinjuku*, Tokyo
Snap shot 街拍｜新宿 Shinjuku by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Tōji-in 等持院*, Kyoto
Toji-in in May 等持院のサツキ by Patrick Vierthaler, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Tokyo 東京都*
AKE_1694 2-1 by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Eitai-bashi Bridge 永代橋*, Tokyo
Night of Eitaibashi, bridge and River City 21 by Ogiyoshisan, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Okayama Castle 岡山城*, Okayama, Okayama Prefecture
R0003049 RICOH GR Ⅱ by HIDEAKI1981, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Seiganto-ji 青岸渡寺*, Nachikatsuura, Wakayama Prefecture
Seigantoji Three Storied Pagoda - 青岸渡寺三重塔 by Daniele, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf (Sep 4, 2015)

*Shōfuku-ji 聖福寺*, Hakata, Fukuoka
SHOFUKU-JI by Hsuanya Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

Vergelf said:


> *Shinjuku*, Tokyo
> Snap shot 街拍｜新宿 Shinjuku by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


Where exactly is this in Shinjuku? Would be nice if you add geo-links to your posts.


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Matsumoto Castle 松本城, Matsumoto, Nagano Prefecture*
An oldie from Japan circa September 2016 by Todd Danger Farr, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2017)

*Blue Pond (青い池), Biei town (美瑛町), Hokkaido (北海道)*









[URL="http://travelask.ru/blog/posts/472-20-udivitelnyh-snimkov-tainstvennoy-i-neobyknovennoy-yaponii"]http://travelask.ru/blog/posts/472-20-udivitelnyh-snimkov-tainstvennoy-i-neobyknovennoy-yaponii[/URL]


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

Osaka Wan by Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2017)

*Mount Fuji (富士山)*









http://miuki.info/wp-content/gallery/views-2/0_1d0bdc_d69e795c_XXXL.jpg


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2017)

*Shirakawa village (白川村), Ōno district (大野郡), Gifu prefecture (岐阜県)*









[URL="http://miuki.info/iskusstvo/nggallery/8/views-3/page/2"]http://miuki.info/iskusstvo/nggallery/8/views-3/page/2[/URL]


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

famous train crossing spot between 江の島 [Enoshima] and 鎌倉市 [Kamakura-shi | Kamakura city] south of 東京都 [Tokyo-to | Tokyo capital city]
geo:35.30661,139.50211


冬日の桜木花道君 by wing_nicole, on Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Seiganto-ji Temple and Nachi Falls in the background. City of Nachikatsuura; Wakayama Prefecture.*



https://www.flickr.com/photos/jkboy/15518338554/in/photostream/


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

所沢市 [Tokorozawa-shi | Tokorozawa city] with 西武ドーム [Seibu dome] (right) and 富士山 [Fuji-san | mount Fuji], 埼玉県 [Saitama-ken | Saitama prefecture]
geo:35.7685,139.4178


Mt. Fuji and Seibu Dome | 富士山と西武ドーム by Makoto Shimokoshi, on Flickr

西武ドーム [Seibu dome] inside

Seibu Dome (12) by yoshi taka, on Flickr


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

Wakamatsuri, Wakayama


Wakamatsuri by Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

五稜郭 [Goryokaku | five cornered fortress] in 函館市 [Hakodate-shi | Hakodate city], 北海道 [Hokkai-do | Hokkai prefecture]
geo:41.7969,140.7516


Anochecer Goryokaku Tower, Hokkaido Japan ���� By: Criss1016 ✌�� by castrowalterm, on Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

Hida-Takayama by Teruhide Tomori, auf Flickr


----------



## RiseUp (Dec 27, 2015)

Nikko by Dani Oliver, auf Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great finds! Just back from my 5th trip to Japan. Planning the sixth already! I actually visited a couple of other countries, but I defenitely need to focus on some of these other beautiful prefectures on my next visit.


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

金沢駅 [Kanazawa eki | Kanazawa station] entrance, 金沢市 [Kanazawa-shi | Kanazawa city], 石川県 [Ishikawa-ken | Ishikawa prefecture]
geo:36.5783,136.6424


Kanazawa station by Stéphane Roquencourt, on Flickr


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

彦根城 [Hikone-jo | Hikone castle] covered in snow, 滋賀県 [Shiga-ken | Shiga prefecture]
geo:35.27656,136.25201


彦根城 Hikone Castle by Masao (by all means, please be nosy), on Flickr


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

old アイヌ [Ainu] family and their house, somewhere in 北海道 [Hokkai-do | Hokkai prefecture] I suppose


Ainu Family 3 by Griffin LB, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Toshogu Shrine*
TOSHOGU SHRINE｜日光東照宮 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr
TOSHOGU SHRINE｜日光東照宮 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

平和公園 [Heiwakouen | Heiwa park] with 富士山 [Fuji-san | Fuji mountain], 御殿場市 [Gotenba-shi | Gotenba city]
geo:35.28533,138.95498


Fuji by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

Rainbow Bridge with 東京 [Tokyo] Tower, 東京 [Tokyo]
geo:35.63584,139.76618


RAINBOW BRIDGE by Dacchaman, on Flickr


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

清水寺 [Kiyomizu-dera | spring water temple] and southern skyline of 京都市 [Kyoto-shi | Kyoto city]
geo:34.99461,135.78510


Kyomizu-dera by Tibor Chily, on Flickr


----------



## FAVAustinTX (Apr 16, 2008)

*八坂神社, Yasaka Jinja*

Yasaka Shrine (八坂神社, Yasaka Jinja), also known as Gion Shrine, is one of the most famous shrines in Kyoto. Founded over 1350 years ago, the shrine is located between the popular Gion District and Higashiyama District, and is often visited by tourists walking between the two districts.



Yasaka Shrine, Higashiyama District, Kyoto, Japan by FAVAustinTX, on Flickr


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

北鎌倉駅 [Kita-Kamakura eki | North-Kamakura station] in 鎌倉市 [Kamakura-shi | Kamakura city]
geo:35.33685,139.54577


Railroad Crossing by mrhayata, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Sumiyoshi Shrine, near Osaka, Honshu by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## FAVAustinTX (Apr 16, 2008)

*Ninkakuji (Golden Pavillion), Kyoto, Japan*

Ninkakuji (Golden Pavillion), Kyoto, Japan

Kinkakuji (金閣寺, Golden Pavilion) is a Zen temple in northern Kyoto whose top two floors are completely covered in gold leaf. Formally known as Rokuonji, the temple was the retirement villa of the shogun Ashikaga Yoshimitsu, and according to his will it became a Zen temple of the Rinzai sect after his death in 1408. Kinkakuji was the inspiration for the similarly named Ginkakuji (Silver Pavilion), built by Yoshimitsu's grandson, Ashikaga Yoshimasa, on the other side of the city a few decades later.


Ninkakuji (Golden Pavillion), Kyoto, Japan by FAVAustinTX, on Flickr


----------



## FAVAustinTX (Apr 16, 2008)

Yasaka Pagoda, Higashiyama District, Kyoto, Japan (ヤサカパゴダ)


Yasaka Pagoda, Higashiyama District, Kyoto, Japan by FAVAustinTX, on Flickr


----------



## FAVAustinTX (Apr 16, 2008)

*Yasaka Pagoda, Higashiyama District, Kyoto, Japan*

*Yasaka Pagoda (ヤサカパゴダ), Higashiyama District, Kyoto, Japan*



Yasaka Pagoda, Higashiyama District, Kyoto, Japan by FAVAustinTX, on Flickr


----------



## FAVAustinTX (Apr 16, 2008)

Karamon Gate (カラモンゲート), Nijo Castle, Kyoto, Japan


Karamon Gate, Nijo Castle, Kyoto, Japan by FAVAustinTX, on Flickr

Details

 
Karamon Gate, Nijo Castle, Kyoto, Japan by FAVAustinTX, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Jogakura Bridge, Aomori Prefecture*


Bridge of Beauty by Rina H, en Flickr


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

諏訪湖 [Suwa-ko | Suwa lake] region and 富士山 [Fuji-san | Mt. Fuji]
geo:36.0937,138.0720


Takabocchi at Dawn by Yuga Kurita, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Kabira Bay, Ishigaki Island, Okinawa Prefecture*


Scenic white sand tropical beach of southern Japan by Ippei & Janine Naoi, en Flickr


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

春の山王祭 [haru no Sannou matsuri | spring Sannou festival] in 高山市 [Takayama-shi | Takayama city], 飛騨国 [Hida no kuni | Hida landscape]
geo:36.14002,137.25916


Sanno Matsuri, Takayama (高山 - 春の山王祭) by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## FAVAustinTX (Apr 16, 2008)

*Tori Gate, Itsukushima Shrine, Miyajima (鳥居ゲート, 厳島神社 , 宮島)*

Tori Gate, Itsukushima Shrine, Miyajima Island, Hiroshima, Japan

Miyajima (宮島) is a small island less than an hour outside the city of Hiroshima. It is most famous for its giant torii gate, which at high tide seems to float on the water. The sight is ranked as one of Japan's three best views.


Tori Gate, Itsukushima Shrine, Miyajima Island, Hiroshima, Japan by FAVAustinTX, on Flickr


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

another, smaller „floating“ 鳥居 [torii] on 芦ノ湖 [Ashi no ko | Ashi lake], 箱根山 [Hakone-yama | Hakone mountain], in the background 富士山 [Fuji-san | Fuji mountain]
geo:35.20260,139.02576


Hakone - Autumn by Yenting Chen, on Flickr


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

錦帯橋 [Kintai-kyo | Kintai bridge], 岩国市 [Iwakuni-shi | Iwakuni city]
geo:34.1676,132.1783


FAI06431 by FAIWU, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Village of Shirakawa-gō, Gifu Prefecture*


Snowy Cabins by Peter Stewart, en Flickr


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)

Osaka, Japan by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr











Cityscape | Osaka Japan by TommyYeung, on Flickr




















Motonosumiinari Shrine Nagato Yamaguchi Japan by Yoshitaka Ando, on 

Flickr


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

^^ Rly? Some of them are no photos but compositions showing non existing places. Please keep off those pics.


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

東京 skytree [Tokyo skytree] with 富士山 [Fuji-san | Fuji mountain]
geo:35.7101,139.8104


TOKYO SKYTREE by namezon, on Flickr


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

高野川 [Takanogawa | Takano river] × 鴨川 [Kamogawa | Kamo river] crossing in 京都市 [Kyoto-shi | Kyoto city] (たまこまーけっと ♡♡♡♡♡ ;P )
geo:35.02965,135.77172


鴨川 by Koji Huang, on Flickr


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

弥生橋 [Yayui-bashi | Yayui bridge] situation in 高山市 [Takayama-shi | Takayama city]
geo:36.14634,137.25748









by menehunephoto at their blog http://menehunephoto.blog.shinobi.jp


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

wintry Pacfic ocean coast in 八戸市 [Hachinohe-shi | Hachinohe city], east 青森県 [Aomori-ken | Aomori prefecture]
geo:40.5339,141.5796

_AXE1252.jpg by 八戸ノ本室, auf Flickr


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

wintry 銀閣寺 [Ginkaku-ji | silver Pavillon temple], 京都市 [Kyoto-shi | Kyoto city]
geo:35.02660,135.79776









https://www.flickr.com/photos/divemasterking2000/14749182516/


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Arifuku Onsen, Gotsu, Shimane Prefecture










source:
https://twitter.com/rutakebe/status/1089337211525320704[/B][/B]


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

Omg, this architecture


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Osaka










source:
https://twitter.com/ToshiOsakanight/status/1093796578987528193


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

somewhere on 種子島 [Tanegashima | Tane island], in the background 開聞岳 [Kaimondake | Mt. Kaimon], a volcano at the southern end of 九州 [Kyushu]
geo:30.4274,131.0023


Mt. Kaimondake by uchi, auf Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Fukuoka












source:
https://twitter.com/007tora/status/1094400245713141761


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

札幌市 [Sapporo-shi | Sapporo city] view from 藻岩山 [Moiwayama | Moiwa mountain]
geo:43.0616,141.3444


Mt. Moiwa by Eugene Lim, auf Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Takanosu, Kitaakita Akita Prefecture










source:
https://twitter.com/hibiyu1010/status/1094150817123168256


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Sapporo Snow Festival 2019










source:
https://twitter.com/kanon_msk/status/1095471528546713600


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

view from 瀞ホテル [Doro hotel] onto 瀞峡 [Dorokyo | Doro gorge], 紀伊半島 [Kii-hanto | Kii peninsula]
geo:33.90970,135.87981

at Doro Hotel by Joseph, auf Flickr


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Himeji












source:
https://twitter.com/kobateck/status/1102558767562973184


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

cherry blossom on 塔の島 [Tonoshima], a small island within 宇治川 [Ujigawa | Uji river], 宇治市 [Uji-shi | Uji city]
geo:34.89040,135.80792


hanami by jam343, auf Flickr


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

moss stairway at 杉本寺 [Sugimoto-dera | Sugimoto temple], 鎌倉市 [Kamakura-shi | Kamakura city]
geo:35.32247,139.56706


Mossy stone steps of Sugimoto-dera Temple : 杉本寺の石段（鎌倉市二階堂） by Toshihiro Gamo, auf Flickr


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

cleaning in front of the residence of the 天皇 [Tenno], 東京 [Tokyo], now are the last days of the reign of the current 天皇, 明仁 [Akihito], his era, the 平成 [heisei] era is going to end, I like him, thanks for everything
geo:35.68133,139.75289


Tokyo - Putzkolonne am Imperial Palace (Chowaden Reception Hall) by Poxxel, auf Flickr


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

有田ポーセリンパーク [Arita porcelain park] in 有田町 [Arita-chou | Arita city], 九州 [Kyushu], a copy of the Zwinger of Dresden, because both cities have a porcelain history
geo:33.1658,129.9029


2014 - 0710 iMG-H_37 有田瓷器公園 by PIPIQ Lai, auf Flickr


----------



## heartless09 (Mar 6, 2019)

thebull80 said:


>


Would anyone know the exact location of this? this is amazing!


----------



## d.henney (Nov 15, 2009)

heartless09 said:


> Would anyone know the exact location of this? this is amazing!


This is 桜丘町 [Sakuragaoka-cho | cherry blossom hill quarter] in 渋谷区 [Shibuya-ku |Shibuya ward] right south of the main station there:
geo:35.65688,139.70068


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sapporo*

Sapporo by Nithiruj Suthimeteeroj, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Kagoshima*

Kagoshima by Chiara Salvadori, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Kinosaki Onsen, Hyōgo*

20191025-Canon EOS 6D Mark II-6865 by Bartek Rozanski, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Marugame Castle, Marugame, Kagawa*

Sakura at Marugame Castle in Kagawa Prefecture-Japan. by KyotoDreamTrips, en Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Photo credit: 
Raita Futo

*Kirishima's Ohnami pond*


Kirishima's Ohnami pond by Raita Futo, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tokyo*

Tokyo by B Lucava, en Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Hosts by nachomaans, no Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tadami River Bridge, Fukushima*

fukushima-Water_Mirror_Railway_First_Tadami_River_Bridge_(Mishima-machi,_Onuma-gun)-m by Koichi Hayakawa, en Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Sem título by ajpscs, no Flickr


----------



## Soriehlam (May 30, 2015)

Scene by Anthony Presley, no Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Hida-Takayama, Gifu*

飛騨高山 - Hida-Takayama - by Yasunobu Ikeda, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Ainokura, Toyama*

Small farmers village in Toyama by Teruhide Tomori, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Lake Sameura, Kōchi*

Lake Sameura by Hiro_ A, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Osaka*

大阪道頓堀川 by AKIRA LIU, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Himeji Castle, Himeji, Hyōgo*

Himeji Castle by Michael Abid, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Pagoda of Seiganto-ji & Nachi Falls, Wakayama*

The pagoda of Seigantoji and the Nachi no Taki waterfall by Jovo511, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Takachiho Gorge, Miyazaki*

Takachiho Gorge by Raita Futo, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Nagoya*

Skyline of Nagoya by Mike, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Magoroku Onsen, Akita*








Source


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Hakodate, Hokkaido*


Night View @ Mt. Hakodate 函館山夜景 by Jennifer 真泥佛 * Taiwan (Busy), en Flickr


----------

